# The First Company of the Minotaurs. The High Lord's Fell Hand.



## Jacobite

_"The bronze bulls we called them: The Minotaurs, Attack Dogs of the High Lords. To fight against the Astartes was terrifying but in the end they became just another target a well-armored and deadly target but a target nonetheless. It was to stand alongside them that nearly broke me. I’m not ashamed to say that seeing my men butchered in front of my eyes is something I will never shake, no matter how hard I try and to see it done by an ally who is supposed to be on your side… They cared nothing for us, feeding us into the enemy guns the same as the Tyrant with his auxiliaries. We were ant’s in the service of contemptuous gods and they would sacrifice a thousand, ten thousand of us before one of them would fall."

Testimony of Sergeant Tarek Jasker - Instructor: Schola Progenium, formally of the 487th Storm Trooper Regiment "The Black Rats"_

For the painting challenge this year I'm going to be doing Minotaurs, the fell right hands of the High Lords. When they want a rule enforced bad its the Minos who get the job. Rather than doing full TDA I am going to be a 2/3rd 1/3rd mix of TDA/PA just to save my sanity and make it a bit more interesting.

A HUGE shoutout to *Bits and Kits* to start with he's very kindly provided me with a whole shitload of MK8 torsos some of which from his personal collection so I am very grateful to him for that, not to mention that a lot of other bits on these guys have some from him. Fantastic chap and one of the Techmarines is going to be named after him, seems only fitting.

So a very brief rundown of the force to come:

Bought:

55 terminators
10 command squad members
15 VV
15 SG
25 Scout with 3 Storms
6 Scout bikers
2 Dreads
1 Storm Talon
2 Captains
2 Libbys
1 Chaplin
Asteron Moloc
Evanus Inkomi
MOF on bike
2 Techmarines


Still to buy:
1 Storm Talon (Using the Dark Talon model)
1 either Storm Eagle or Ceastus
6 Drop Pods
1 Dread (FW Minotaur Contemptor)
1 FW Mino Special Character
IA12
1 LSS
3-6 bikers

This is my currently painted force: (Sorry for the crap pics, I will get better ones in the coming days)




























That SG squad needs rebasing and the base needs finishing on the DT. So as you can see its not a legal army quite yet, still need a HQ, hopefully get that done this month. This months Army Painting challenge entry will be these gentlemen:



















First Company Vets in TDA made from current edition plastic torsos and previous edition plastic legs. I have a few of the older kits so I'm trying to spread out the parts so they won't be as noticeable. Also this month I will be trying to do the following as well:










Another 5 TDA Vets










My first HQ - a Minotaurs version of Sicarius (magntised to have other options as well)- he's not going to be 1st Company Captain, thats somebody else... no real surprises on who though.

Also another 5 Tactical marines whose picture has gone missing. Will show progress on them all tomorrow.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

I absolutely love the bronze you gave to those marines, very subtle and well done! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## the_barwn

ooh.... that is a wicked bronze colour you have there. I can't wait to see the th/ss termies with some paint on those rounded shields look pretty cool already. Keep it up


----------



## Jacobite

Cheers guys, I'm really hoping I can continue getting that bronze and don't balls it up! Glad you like the shields barwn, they were a pain in the ass to figure out! I am also gagging to see them finished, still deciding whether to make them bronze or red. Thoughts?

Unfortunately there was no painting done yesterday due to spending a couple of hours trying to fix my PS3 and dealing with Mr Tax man, today however after spending an hour freezing my tits off at the ocean I'll crack on and try and get some more paint splashed around. Currently all bar 3 of the TH/SS termies have had their verdigris applied and the shooty termies have their bronze finished bar the final wash and the red portions blocked out.


----------



## Old Man78

That is some great fucking painting there the bronze is beautiful, I love them scouts and the Stern guard +rep


----------



## TheReverend

looking really good so far. What's with teh chaos marine back pack on your captain? (sorry, I know little of the minotours' background)

Rev


----------



## Jacobite

Oldman78 said:


> That is some great fucking painting there the bronze is beautiful, I love them scouts and the Stern guard +rep


Thanks Oldman. I'll try and get some better pictures of them up tomorrow when the weather improves and the light is better.



TheReverend said:


> looking really good so far. What's with teh chaos marine back pack on your captain? (sorry, I know little of the minotours' background)
> 
> Rev


Cheers Rev. I put some Chaos Marine parts through the force simply because I had them, I didn't have enough normal Marine parts and also because as I see them they aren't really "Chaos Marine" only equipment unless they have the chaos star on them, tenticles etc That particular backpack is, to me anyway, an old school version of the MK3 backpack or a variant of it. Basically I put it in there as old tech to add variety.

The Minotaurs are the Enforcers of the High Lords of Terra, when they want something done that would be politically tricky for anybody else they call the Minotaurs - so far the bronze boys have taken down or severally damaged at least 3 other SM chapters (Interceptors, Doom Warriors - took these two on at the same time and bitch slapped the hell outa them and of course the Lamenters during the Badab War). The UM's and their successors despise them because after the Euxcine Incident, the aforementioned rodgering of the Interceptors and Doom Warriors, old Marneus "I'm a twat bag" Calgar felt they over did it (most likely he was all embarrassed that a UM second founding chapter e.g. the Interceptors had had their ass handed to them) and the Minotaurs, instead of getting down on their knees and begging forgiveness told Marnus Calgar to fuck off and that if he had a problem with it then to come and have a go. Marneus declined like the little bitch he is.

They excel at shock assaults, care litte for colateral damage and very rarely deploy as anything less than a full chapter. Basically the word "BADASS" sums them up perfectly.

Anyway I'm just about to start painting now and thought I would flick a few pictures up.

Shooty Terminators:



















Captain:










More pics tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Nice work mate, lovin' the Bronze.


----------



## neferhet

Cool work on the bronze! Btw, with your fluff description of the chapter..I was really thinking about Angry Marines...


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

The oxidation effect you put on the Captain and some of the Terminators is fantastic! What are you planning to do with the matte red parts? Add some sheen or keep them as is?


----------



## Jacobite

I'm glad you asked Ddraig. I'm making it a dirty red, still figuring out the best way of getting it on such large areas. What do you guys think:




























The ink coverage is a bit uneven at the moment in the large flat areas and I think it needs a final light dry brush of a dark red but I just don't know what one, I think blood red would be too light.

However I am very happy with how this chappy is coming along: I blocked out some of the major color areas last night:


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

I like the way it looks on the Storm Bolter on the assembled Terminator. Are you going to apply the tarnished look to every aspect of the army? Or (which I think is a good idea) the particularly older pieces of equipment, like the captains, sergeants or older vehicles?


----------



## LegionThree

Can you put up the formula you used to make the bronze? Im working on some sanguinary guard and kinda want to steal that look. Thanks and sorry if you have it up and I missed it.


----------



## Jacobite

Ddraig Cymry said:


> I like the way it looks on the Storm Bolter on the assembled Terminator. Are you going to apply the tarnished look to every aspect of the army? Or (which I think is a good idea) the particularly older pieces of equipment, like the captains, sergeants or older vehicles?


All the marines and vehicles will have this tarnishing. It's pretty much the thing I like most about the scheme so I'll be doing it on all. I've seen some Minotaurs forces where it's not present and to my eye its just not quite right. 




LegionThree said:


> Can you put up the formula you used to make the bronze? Im working on some sanguinary guard and kinda want to steal that look. Thanks and sorry if you have it up and I missed it.


Sure thing I'm actually going to put up a tut for it using the sergeant of the Assualt Terminators but they are only half painted in the mean time however the formula is as follows:

1) Black undercoat
2) Warplock Bronze basecoat
3) A stupidily heavy wash with a very watered down Sotek Green, making sure to get it into the crevices.
4) Warplock Bronze heavy dry brush, trying to avoid the crevices
5) Light dry brush of Balthasar Gold. Ideally you want to focus on the raised and upper parts of the mini (something I wasn't very good at with the shooty terminators)
6) Go back through and using a detail brush drag a bit more of that watered down Sotek Green through the places you need it to be.
7) Devlan mud wash.

With the Shooty terminators I'm up to step 5 atm. The following steps I do once all the details are done as it allows me to see a full picture and decide what needs more. Generally its areas like the chest eagles, additional details I've added etc

Hope that helps.


----------



## Kreuger

These guys are looking lovely! Though I think your verdigris is slightly too blue and not quite white enough. 

When I do verdigris I start similarly with warplock bronze. Then I use a mix of green wash (I have old 'ork flesh' so that's what I use), a little lahmian medium, a little scorpion green, a little ice blue, and a little skull white.

All of that mixes up to be a chalky translucent cyan-white. I typically do coat unless an area needs to be really thick. Then a fairly 'wet' dry brushing of warplock on the leading edges, and then a delicate edging of that with brass scorpion.

Here's my Heldrake from last year's painting comp, where I used this technique, but I accented the frontal high friction edges more than I would on an infantryman.


Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jacobite

Cheers for the hints there K. I have found it to be a bit blue in places, I've tweaked my pot now. Hopefully it'll make a difference.

Here are some quick and nasty photos of the two Termies I've completed bar the matt varnish. The other 3 are 90% done, should have them done in the next two days depending on work. Then some actual decently light photos will be up.


----------



## Jacobite

First month's painting challenge is complete! I got 5 Terminators done. Doubt I will get the remaining 11 guys by the end of the month but thats ok, they are nearly done none the less, anyway:

Squad:










These guys are converted up from the old 3rd edition plastic legs and current edition torso's plus lots of other stuff.

Sergeant:




























That sword was a pain in the ass from start to finish. Not entirely happy with it but anyway. I'm not sure how well that crest has worked out as well. Ehh it was an experiment.

Terminator 1:










Shite photo of him but he hasn't changed that much from the better one above.










No chain fist should ever be clean...

Terminator 2:



















I'm quite proud of this guy. I like the tabard and the pose is a classic "scanning" for targets type. Assault cannon is an old metal Deathwing one.










Terminator 3:





































My favorite out of the squad I think, I like to think of his pose as "Target acquired, on route to fuck them up". The freehand on the PF was a pain in the ass to get right but I think it came out ok. 

Terminator 4:




























In retrospect the pose on this fella doesn't really work I don't think. It's a bit awkward. He has my favorite coloring of the the tabard though. The white lines on his knee pads linking with the lines on his tabard to form a ^ is a cool touch I think.


----------



## Jacobite

So I didn't get the remaining 11 marines finished before the end of the month... and they still aren't finished now. Work has kicked me in the ass and today when I was supposed to make a concentrate effort on them I got distracted by other shinys. I got a little bit done on them but this is what they looked like at the start of the day. I didn't bother to take a follow up picture as there isn't that much of a difference.




























So in addition to finishing them off this month I also have to do another unit for the painting challenge, due to work commitments it'll be an HQ unit. I didn't want to do this this early into the year but needs must. It will be the first company captain, a counts as Pedro Cantor:










Hope you guys like what you are seeing


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Hell yeah I'm loving what I am seeing. Them terminators are just the tiiiits! Lovely red, and the white seems just right for battle hardened warriors, its aged damage as well doesn't look fresh which is just right. 

The only thing I picked up on was that the free handy little bits need tightening a little, maybe they could just have another layer to make them more prominent?

Anyways nice stuff, hope work lets up so you can get more done!!!


----------



## Jacobite

@Drag: I completely agree about the freehand, I'll try it on the next batch. Going to have to get a better brush I think.

This months painting challenge PIP:





































Getting there. In other news I bought an airbrush. Hopefully this should speed the basecoating up a lot and help me with power weapons!


----------



## Jacobite

My new toy arrived today. So very excited about this:


----------



## VanAlberict

so jealous right now... ah well maybe eventually


----------



## Jacobite

May I present my First Company Captain (Pedro Cantor CA)

Pretty simple kit bash/conversion.


----------



## alasdair

Looking good! Simple but effective. I think you nailed the amount of bits used, he looks regal but not crowded or messy at all. Really love it, keep it up.


----------



## Jacobite

Thanks Alasdair, the Mino's aren't exactly a flashy chapter but they do need a bit of bling!

Right no update miniwise although I did do a little GS work yesterday on a couple. I have however gone through and had to reupload all the images to a new hosting site and edit the links back to this. The site I was using overnight went from a free to a paid service with no notice what so ever and I have two weeks to get all stuff transfered before the links are cut... and guess who is working 60 hour weeks for the next two weeks and doesn't have next weekend off either... yeah fuck you picturepush, great timing, thanks for that... so in my limited downtime I will be having to go through my other important threads and re doing them as well. Fucking joy.


----------



## Jacobite

Apologies for the shocking picture but I leave before the sun comes up and get home after it goes down. This is this months entry into the Painting challenge. Work is still kicking me in the ass (60 hour weeks and I don't have weekend this week) but going to give it a shot anyway. A squad of CC Termies.


----------



## Jacobite

I managed to fob off something that I was supposed to do today and instead cracked on with these fellas: 

Got the base bronze done on 2 of them, one of whom is the Sergeant:










Helmet "crest":










And also managed to get the verdigris slopped onto the other three. I'll probably try and get a little more done tonight as well:










And as a little bonus here is a shot of Mantor and some SG:


----------



## Jacobite

Well today I got an unexpected day off from work (not fucking happy about that at all) so I got the paints out and continued plugging away:

Many many Lightening Claws:





































And so it goes on.


----------



## Jacobite

A non picture update today. I've been busy today painting red, lots of red in addition to applying the brown wash and final red layer on the lightening clawed guys above I've also gone back to that first CC squad I was working on about 2 months ago and never finished and applied the first blood red layer on all of them and also inked about 2/3rds of them as well. Needless to say I'm pretty over painting those particular parts. I'll post pics of them tomorrow. I'm pretty confident I'll be able to get all ten finished this month, it shouldn't be too hard and once I do I'll be 1/5th of the way there. Whoop whoop. Next month will probably be 5 PA Vets and 5 more shooty Termies but I have to finish converting them.

Tonight however... PACIFIC RIM!


----------



## alasdair

Looking very nice indeed, you are making swift progress for such detailed work!


----------



## neferhet

Agh pacific rim! the horror... keep the paintwork going! i'm waiting for the new termi squad!
how is it going with the compressor? is it easy/fun/practical?? for whose colours have you been using it?


----------



## Jacobite

alasdair said:


> Looking very nice indeed, you are making swift progress for such detailed work!


Thanks, I'm trying to make them detailed and individual but still in keeping with the asthetics of the Minotaurs. At the moment I think they are a bit too blingy so I'll be toning down the conversions in future but keeping the paint jobs the same.



neferhet said:


> Agh pacific rim! the horror... keep the paintwork going! i'm waiting for the new termi squad!
> how is it going with the compressor? is it easy/fun/practical?? for whose colours have you been using it?


Pacific Rim was awesome! Yeah I'm pretty keen to get the first full 10 man CC squad done and see what they all look like. Tomorrow's job will be to do a bit of sculpting of power cables to make the arms fit well as until that's done I can't really continue and it's more practical to do it now that the majority of the arms and body is painted and it's only the detailed bits to go than at the start.

I haven't actually had a chance to use the compressor and airbrush yet, all the work on them has been done with the brush. I've been working such long weeks that I've decided to put off playing with it until work has finished in about 2 weeks. Then I will have a few weeks off and I can sit down and really start playing with it. If I start mucking about with it now, I'll have a short window to play with it, then have to put it down for a week and half, be shattered and then start again. It'd be two steps forward and one step back every time I played with it.

Thanks for the feedback guys!


----------



## Jacobite

Did some basing today, painted up the ones painted obviously and then made up the other five.



















Also took some pictures of the work I did over the last couple of days. Pictures aren't great as usual Fucking winter.




























Chugging away chugging away


----------



## The Son of Horus

These are looking great. The verdigris is a nice touch, and all the little additions of geometric designs and Greek letters have really made the models unique. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## neferhet

Badass terminators! and cool basing too: easy, cheap and effective.
About the verdigris: how do you do that? its quite good... i've tryied it but mine is too heavy


----------



## Jacobite

The Son of Horus said:


> These are looking great. The verdigris is a nice touch, and all the little additions of geometric designs and Greek letters have really made the models unique. Can't wait to see more!


Thanks mate that is high praise coming from yourself. I need to remind myself to keep the conversion levels high as now with paint on them some of the additions that I thought "she'll be right" aren't as polished as I would otherwise like.



neferhet said:


> Badass terminators! and cool basing too: easy, cheap and effective.
> About the verdigris: how do you do that? its quite good... i've tryied it but mine is too heavy


It's quite easy and it relys on the green to applied very early on so that the following layers tone it down.

1) Black undercoat
2) Warplock Bronze basecoat
3) A stupidily heavy wash with a very watered down Sotek Green, making sure to get it into the crevices. Get it fucking everywhere.
4) Warplock Bronze heavy dry brush, trying to avoid the crevices. This is what make it successful I think. 

5) Light dry brush of Balthasar Gold. Ideally you want to focus on the raised and upper parts of the mini (something I wasn't very good at with the shooty terminators)
6) Go back through and using a detail brush drag a bit more of that watered down Sotek Green through the places you need it to be.


----------



## Jacobite

Non picture update today. I slammed out the silver areas on all 10 Termies today. Boring ass job it was. I've decided for the sake of my sanity to go with a blued silver on LC's. To make sure I finish the Painting Challenge entry this month and with only 10 days to go I will be focussing on those 5 for now, it's irritating in the extreme but the remaining 5 (from 3 months ago now) will just have to wait another month possibly, we will see how things go though, you never know I may get them done.


----------



## Jacobite

One down, nine to go...:





































Do you think I should add some blood to the LC's?


----------



## SwedeMarine

Honestly id leave the blood out. if you want them to pop a bit more paint the claws black instead of metal. and then use the techniques for adding lightning effects. but thats just my opinion. They look great man


----------



## Jacobite

Cheers for the feedback swede. I was originally going to go with ye old school style of power weapons but with the amount of irritation I get painting the dam things (and the ho hum results) I've decided to go with the blued steel for now. When I'm confident with the air brush I'll probably go through and redo them all.


----------



## Jacobite

Finished number 2 today:




























And the squad so far:


----------



## Chaosftw

And then there were two in the Wolf Pack!

Looking good man!


----------



## Laerath

Wow nice models man!


----------



## Jacobite

Cheers guys, I'm a little irked by the way the tabard has come out in those photos, while doing today's one I might go back and do another layer on it. Hopefully get another guy done today.


----------



## Jacobite

I finished two of them off today, which means I've got a day up my sleeve just in case something happens. Pretty dam average photos though sorry! I swear they look better in person.





































Tomorrow I'll finish the Sergeant off.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Eagerly awaiting that sergeant


----------



## Jacobite

I will attempt to get better pictures and do a better job than the previous job that I have on the previous four.


----------



## Jacobite

So in my feline enforced offline time I did a lot. Here is the first in a few updates. Number one I finished the Sergeant, thus completing the demi squad and this months painting Challenge entry:

Here is the demi squad:











Here is the Sergeant:





































Yes I know he's missing one cable, I will fix that in future.

I also finished off those other 5 Termies I started months ago thus completing my first full Terminator Squad:










I will have detailed pictures of all and a full force shot up in the next few days (200 photos is a lot to sort through).


----------



## neferhet

Badass unit! Nice group effect on the field


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Where did you get the lightning claws for that last one, the one without a cable on one of them.


----------



## Jacobite

They are from the Chaos Marine Terminator Lord kit and I have just reposed the mini's left hand claw, bit of GS in the front of the shoulder joint to get the angle and away you go. I could have probably reused the cable as well but I really couldn't be bothered trying to make it fit.


----------



## Jacobite

So... upon inspection those photos I took are complete crap and you can't see shit even when I fuck with the brightness as I have above.... I will attempt to get some better ones tomorrow. However in the mean time some of you may remember this guy:



















who I converted up a few months ago. No he's not got any paint on him yet and won't do for another long while however I do need to finish up converting his Libby counterpart. I started awhile back and I'm now getting round to finishing it off and then slapping some paint on him. Here is a rushed photo of some of the parts I am using:










and the current state of the legs:










I'll be replacing the angel's body with a Mino head and that censure with a book. I'm quite looking forward to this and while it won't be as extreme a build as the Chaplin was I think he will still look nice and unique.


----------



## Saintspirit

Ooh, Minotaurs. Could almost have imagined you were building up a mino-army, with that avatar. I like your work (I do in fact have a few minotaur-termies as well, not really sure why I bought them).


----------



## Jacobite

Cheers Saint. This entire project grew out of me simply wanting to have the two special characters that FW put out for the Minos simply because they looked cool and now I've painted a 3rd of the 1st company (with the other 4/6's sitting waiting for some paint). Be warned they are contagious.


----------



## Brother Anvil

Aaaaah, this is inspiring! Love all the 'little' conversions you did, adding the tabbards, icons and everything.

Now I must ask; did you make the tabbards yourself or found em somewhere?

And are you depicting them in a known battle ( euxcine incident / badad ) or just a random battle? Asking this to see if you'll add 'trophies' to the bases or the marines themselves, as they do loot from their fallen enemies right? 

thumbs up from a fellow Minotaurs player from belgium


----------



## Jacobite

cheers for interest Brother Anvil, I started making them from thin card but have since moved onto plasticard - I'm not happy with them though they are too clean and straight, they lack depth. For my next squad I'm going to try GS, placing a layer on some tin, sculpting the required shape and then pealing it off and sticking it to the mini.

Haha glad you ask about what incident at the moment I'm not sure, ideally I'd love it to be the Euxcine incident BUT I don't know if Moloc and Encomi were in charge then, it's possible that they were if the Badab War happens very late in their careers. I could also just go down the route that the armour they were is the armour of their positions and not their own. 

I've added blue touches to the bases because I think blue can work for either the Badab War (Astral Claws) or for the Euxcine. Interceptors were the primary force they bitched slapped in oblivion (the other one fled), they lack an official color scheme but they were a UM second founding chapter so I figure blue is a safe bet. I don't know if individual marines loot from the fallen but certainly at the end of the war they take a lot of the enemy chapter's gear.

Nice to see another Minotaurs player around, be great to see some pictures of them!


----------



## Jacobite

Right so despite having to move house later this month I'll still be attempting the painting challenge this month with some VV:










Not entirely sure how that will go but I will give it a shot!

Right onto the Libby conversion, Heresy I need your input. It's about head (giggidy). Got some options which one do you like the best:

Option one: Standard Termie Head with Targeter:










Option two: Grey Knight Apothecary Head:










Option three: Bare head:










You'll also note the removal of the censure and the replacement of it with the a Grey Knight Terminator book. Works well I think, pretty simple conversion actually you just need to cut the censure flat to the tabard and glue the book on top.

Also tossing up which shoulder pad to have on the crux terminatus shoulder. Luckily the Minotaurs FW shoulder pads have the Crux and replace the normal human skull with a bulls head so it kind of gives you the chapter symbol as well. 




















The other option is a GK shoulder pad I removed the writing from and replaced with the beaten look that Minos seem to like:




















Which one do you think works better?


----------



## Deneris

I like the bare head, and the Minotaur shoulder pad; The "book" pad is missing something, and looks too plain.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

That beaten looking one definitely is unique, I'd say try it.


----------



## Kreuger

I'm voting grey knight apothecary head (or the regular helmet), and minotaur shoulder. I think the regular helmet is a little plain, but way better than the bare head. . .

Which looks a little like Galactus 









The beaten shoulder is a neat idea, but the texture doesn't seem to match anything else on the model.


----------



## Jacobite

Deneris said:


> I like the bare head, and the Minotaur shoulder pad; The "book" pad is missing something, and looks too plain.


I agree about that pad missing something, I was hoping that paint could change that.



Ddraig Cymry said:


> That beaten looking one definitely is unique, I'd say try it.


The Minotaurs have a bit for beaten metal so it's unique but it ties in with the rest of the force



Kreuger said:


> I'm voting grey knight apothecary head (or the regular helmet), and minotaur shoulder. I think the regular helmet is a little plain, but way better than the bare head. . .
> 
> Which looks a little like Galactus
> 
> The beaten shoulder is a neat idea, but the texture doesn't seem to match anything else on the model.


I'd GS the =I= icon in the in bare head away so it doesn't look so Green Latternish. Thats a good point about the lack of texture on the rest of the mini, I might try and put it somewhere else as well, the problem is is that there isn't much in the way of clear areas to put it on atm. The Minotaur's pad has the beaten metal as well but it's much finer than what I can do.

I suppose what I do shoulder pad wise is paint up all the options and pick and chose after that. Suppose I can do the same with the heads as well actually, if I can't come up with a definitive choice. The other thing with the Minotaurs shoulder pad is I'm stuck if I should do it with the red pad like I have on the Terminators or go full Codex and paint it bronze. It would set him out as an outcast even more. Thoughts?


----------



## Deneris

From Lexicanum on Librarius heraldry...



> The left shoulder plate of the Librarian's armour displays the chapter symbol in the case of power armour


So the Minotaur pad would fit that... and I'd assume normal chapter colors.



> The free shoulder pad displays the Librarian symbol, its exact form denoting the rank of the Librarian. Librarians wear golden yellow tabards which are edged with black patterns, the complexity of the pattern denoting the Librarian's rank.


So maybe use the book pad on the right?


----------



## Brother Anvil

Greetings,

good choice for the blue, the explanation makes it believable 

as for the head on the libby: go for an enclosed helmet, since Minotaurs are a rather 'mysterious' bunch ( they come and go as they please to kick ass and take names, plus the chapter's own master is a recluse who mostly dispatches the chaplain as his emmisary in meetings ).I'd go for the grey knight one, enclosed but still different then the 'standard' termies.

as to my own minotaurs: won't see any pics in the near future, my mancave is atm used as a stockroom for everything that doesn't fit any other room in the house, wich leaves me with no room for my modeling :/


----------



## Jacobite

Deneris said:


> From Lexicanum on Librarius heraldry...
> 
> So the Minotaur pad would fit that... and I'd assume normal chapter colors.
> 
> So maybe use the book pad on the right?


The thing is normal chapter colors for Minos in termie is a red shoulder pad which I don't know, I think it would looks a little odd. Guess I'll just have to do it and see, I can also paint up two versions and see which one I like the best. I think they can also have a horned skull in place of the book, so the Chaos Termie one I have on there works perfectly I think. I guess I could use the book on the right...



Brother Anvil said:


> Greetings,
> 
> good choice for the blue, the explanation makes it believable
> 
> as for the head on the libby: go for an enclosed helmet, since Minotaurs are a rather 'mysterious' bunch ( they come and go as they please to kick ass and take names, plus the chapter's own master is a recluse who mostly dispatches the chaplain as his emmisary in meetings ).I'd go for the grey knight one, enclosed but still different then the 'standard' termies.
> 
> as to my own minotaurs: won't see any pics in the near future, my mancave is atm used as a stockroom for everything that doesn't fit any other room in the house, wich leaves me with no room for my modeling :/


Yeah I'm leaning towards the GK one because it is so different, that and the lens looks a little like the one on the Cuxlius assassin which he shoots his attack out of. I'd fill in the holes in the front as well. 

What do you guys think about magnetising the helmet and the bare head so I have options? 

Cheers for the responses guys!


----------



## Kreuger

Hey, if you have the time and it makes you happy, go for it! For myself, I can't think of many instances where swappable heads would be a big help, unless they represented different characters.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Have you thought about maybe using some Chaos Space Marine horns on anything? They might look interesting on top of the Terminator armor like bull horns would look. Maybe hang a censer or light from them to make them really unique.


----------



## Jacobite

Kreuger said:


> Hey, if you have the time and it makes you happy, go for it! For myself, I can't think of many instances where swappable heads would be a big help, unless they represented different characters.


Yeah it's mainly a look thing, that and I've always seen Libbys going bareheaded whenever possible. Not sure why. 



Ddraig Cymry said:


> Have you thought about maybe using some Chaos Space Marine horns on anything? They might look interesting on top of the Terminator armor like bull horns would look. Maybe hang a censer or light from them to make them really unique.


Oooohhhhh I hadn't thought of that. That idea reminds me if this awesome image: 
http://greyall.deviantart.com/art/Asterion-Moloc-Lord-of-the-Minotaurs-278971959

Could make a good thing to throw in every now and then. Cheers!


----------



## Kreuger

I'm not sure why libbies go bare headed so often. Maybe they get better reception?


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Jacobite said:


> Oooohhhhh I hadn't thought of that. That idea reminds me if this awesome image:
> http://greyall.deviantart.com/art/As...aurs-278971959
> 
> Could make a good thing to throw in every now and then. Cheers!


Yeah, just like that! A good base part might be this Chaos Terminator Lord, only downside is it's still cast in metal.


----------



## ntaw

What kit did these legs come from??


----------



## Kreuger

They look like they came from the plastic dark vengeance chaplain or captain.


----------



## Jacobite

Kreuger said:


> I'm not sure why libbies go bare headed so often. Maybe they get better reception?


I thought it would maybe be easier for them to use their powers, I imagine lightening bolts from the eyes is kind of hard to do in a helmet.



Ddraig Cymry said:


> Yeah, just like that! A good base part might be this Chaos Terminator Lord, only downside is it's still cast in metal.


Meh I'm fine working with metal. That's what dremmells are for! That mini could work really well as a Chapter Champion, give it a head swap and replacement arms. Cheers Ddraig!




ntaw said:


> What kit did these legs come from?


As Krueger says they are from the Dark Vengeance Deathwing Terminator Sergeant that I cut in half. The body is from Marnus Calgar, arms, weapons, two heads, book and book shoulder pad from GK Terminators, FW Minotaurs shoulder pad, the skull shoulder pad is from the Chaos Marine Terminator kit and the remaining head is from the SM Terminator kit. Think that's a full parts list as it stands.


----------



## ntaw

Jacobite said:


> As Krueger says they are from the Dark Vengeance Deathwing Terminator Sergeant that I cut in half.


haha damn. Now I see the foot peg. Good clean cut man, you had me looking through DW bits for a little while there :laugh:


----------



## Jacobite

Yeah that was one of my better ones. It is a pretty easy cut though as if I recall correctly it's only the back half of the torso attached. The next squad of Terminators is primarily based on that DV DW Squad. 

And in other news I appear to have lost the 5 VV bodies sometime yesterday after spraying them. I'm not fucking happy about that!


----------



## Jacobite

Great news! I managed to find the 5 missing VV minis, I had managed to pick them up in my washing and found them while I was putting it away. Despite beginning to move house today and working yesterday I have been painting. Used my airbrush to basecoat the bronze on them and it was so easy! I will be doing that from now on! Pictures tomorrow I promise. The bronze on them is done so it's red time and I may use the air brush for that as well. 

I've also painted the bronze of three scout bikers as well so because I was sick of them sitting there giving me the evils. Should probably have been doing terminators but I want a break from them this month.


----------



## Jacobite

Quick picture update to show the progress on the VV and the Scout Bikers:










That head might get replaced, it's not glued on yet hence the odd angle.




























I'm quite proud of this pose, hence why there are two pictures of it 




























And time for the scout bikers:





































Hope you like the looks of these guys. Tomorrow I'll basecoat the reds and then I should really do some work on some Tau.


----------



## Jacobite

Right so I hadn't actually come up with some bases for the VV I'm working on so I had to throw some together. I've always liked that grilled floor look so I decided to go with that but still keeping it with the urban rubble theme. This is what I came up with:





































As you can see for ease of painting the grills are not glued on yet.

And this is what the grilling is made out of:










Some old speaker grill cover, I just cut it with clippers.

Speaking of the mini's themselves:



















Working on the silver on all of them and then it'll be down to individual details. Also you in that picture you can see my new attempt at tabards using GS rather than plasticard. Work better you think? (It's not finished but texture is different already).


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

You've definitely improved on your application of the bronze, it looks much smoother here than on some of your earlier minis. I'm not sure I like how the grilling is a perfect circle on all of the bases, they might look a better if they were different shapes, like one might have the edge of the walkway and another might have the grilling twisted and warped from an explosion or something. Does that make any sense? haha


----------



## Jacobite

Yeah the bronze is getting easier to get right, still got the weathering to do yet though. The verdigris is becoming less of a struggle to get right as well.

Re: the roundness, I did consider letting it go over the edges but didn't, I'm not a huge fan of the over hand style hang of basing, not sure why. The idea about having a couple of them torn up is genius though!


----------



## Deneris

Jac, you ever think of using Puppetswar "Apis" heads and or shoulderpads?


----------



## VanAlberict

bases are amazing. such a simple way to make something standout so much more


----------



## Jacobite

Glad you like them Van. Here is a little update on them, basically finished: Do you think I should give them a brown wash or leave as is?


----------



## Brother Anvil

I'd apply a little rust / weathering / bloodspatter on selected places.

Love the bases, but I have to agree; them being circular takes away from the rubble-look a bit.To me meshgrille doesn't fit rubble-look unless it's part of a pile of rubble from something that got blown up. 

just my 2 cents


----------



## Jacobite

I know what you mean about them not looking like rubble which is good because I don't mean them too (not this squad any-way). On some tall buildings (office blocks, apartment buildings etc) the roofs have a gravel coating for god know what reason and sometimes, if they are newer buildings especially, they will have a raised grilled mesh walkway for maintenance access, health and safety probably, this is what I am going for with these bases. The next Terminator Squad I do will be half grilled mesh with a step down into rubble type stuff or maybe the mess walkway has been blow apart?. Thanks for the feed back!

Quick shot to finish the night (it's about 1am where I am) to give you an idea how they are currently looking:










The back packs are magnetised btw so they can have jump packs (painted but not in the picture). Thoughts?

Still got a bit to do on them.


----------



## the_barwn

Jacobite said:


> I know what you mean about them not looking like rubble which is good because I don't mean them too (not this squad any-way). On some tall buildings (office blocks, apartment buildings etc) the roofs have a gravel coating for god know what reason and sometimes, if they are newer buildings especially, they will have a raised grilled mesh walkway for maintenance access, health and safety probably, this is what I am going for with these bases. The next Terminator Squad I do will be half grilled mesh with a step down into rubble type stuff or maybe the mess walkway has been blow apart?. Thanks for the feed back!
> 
> Quick shot to finish the night (it's about 1am where I am) to give you an idea how they are currently looking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back packs are magnetised btw so they can have jump packs (painted but not in the picture). Thoughts?
> 
> Still got a bit to do on them.


They are look suitably cool as always.... 
The gravel is used to extend the life of the felt used especially on flat roofs as excessive heat causes it to bubble & crack.


----------



## VanAlberict

a brown wash would make the grates look like they have dirt grit but on the same note i kinda like them the way they are


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Good work, I like the white accents and how they were done. The bases look better now that they've been weathered a bit.


----------



## Jacobite

Deneris said:


> Jac, you ever think of using Puppetswar "Apis" heads and or shoulderpads?


I'm trying to keep this force GW safe but those shoulder pads are dam tempting! Not sure about the heads but the shoulder pads could be a nice addition to the command squad. I will think on it, thanks Den!



the_barwn said:


> They are look suitably cool as always....
> The gravel is used to extend the life of the felt used especially on flat roofs as excessive heat causes it to bubble & crack.


Ah is that what it's for? Right I've been on a few rooftops to abseil off for work so I'm more concerned about the sides of buildings rather than the tops. Cheer barwn!



VanAlberict said:


> a brown wash would make the grates look like they have dirt grit but on the same note i kinda like them the way they are





Ddraig Cymry said:


> Good work, I like the white accents and how they were done. The bases look better now that they've been weathered a bit.


Cheer's lads, I'll leave it for now and when I come to do the final weather on them I'll re-look at it, probably get some on them anyway. From the images FW puts out all bar one of the PA vets have a white stripe on their helmets so I'm going down that road. The only one who didn't was a commander of a detachment. I think it looks good and breaks them apart from the normal marines (of which I only have 10... but could probably end up having more).

It'll probably be a day or two before I can get back to these guys as I am moving the important things to my new flat this weekend. Important things like bed, desk, computer and current minis being worked on!


----------



## Brother Anvil

Aaaah, then the grating makes sense  altough then the rubble underneath it starts to bother me for some reason :s Love the mixture of bronze, red and white accents!


----------



## Jacobite

By rubble do you mean the metal bars that the grating is resting on?


----------



## Brother Anvil

yes, and the 'sand'-looking stuff underneath the grating.It's too rough to represent roofing material in my eyes.That or I'm completely in the dark as to what it has to represent


----------



## Jacobite

The metal bars are meant to be the supports keeping the crating up. That's a fair call you make about the gravel though, it is too big but I'll be damed if I'm going pay money to GW for "sand". What I really need to do is go down to the beach and get some proper fine stuff!


----------



## Brother Anvil

The beach or if the beach isn't an option you can get fine sand from any aquariumstore, no?


----------



## Jacobite

Yeah I'll go down the beach route first. These guys are nearly finished, just the final go over to check for things I've missed and then it's time for a weather and they are complete. Hopefully get that done tomorrow.


----------



## SwedeMarine

I know this may seem redundant but id suggest making sure you take the sand and wash it properly before applying it to any of your models if you go that route. Had a friend do similar and he ended up with an entire batch of imp guard that smelled like rotten seaweed. ruined a case and had to redo all the models he had bases as well as a few pieces of scenery.


----------



## Brother Anvil

SwedeMarine said:


> I know this may seem redundant but id suggest making sure you take the sand and wash it properly before applying it to any of your models if you go that route. Had a friend do similar and he ended up with an entire batch of imp guard that smelled like rotten seaweed. ruined a case and had to redo all the models he had bases as well as a few pieces of scenery.


Nurgle's influence?


----------



## Jacobite

Right I will keep that in mind!

So finished up with the Vanguard Veteran Squad (dodgy pics as usual):










The jump packs are magnetised should I ever want to run them as DA Vets (two of the PS's are magnetised for the same reason).










Sergeant:










I'll probably replace his helmet at some point with a crested helm from the new SM releases but this will do for now.










The fluff that's half formed in my mind for these guys is that those LC's are a gift from a SW as a way of repaying a debt for this Sergeant saving his life.

Vet 1:



















There was a bit of an issue with some shit freehand on here so rather than repainting it all I put some battle damage instead. The ah power field failed... and an enemy attack hit the shield instead of just bouncing off... yeah that's it.










The power swords are still black (well black with a white highlight) atm and will be untill I'm confident enough with an airbrush to make them all sexy.

Vet 2:










Here you can see my new attempts are using GS to make the tabard things. I think they looks a lot better than the plastic card I was using before. Thoughts?










Shield with beaten metal effect.

Vet 3:



















Bit of the old freehand there, I got a new brush and it's a lot easier to use.

Vet 4:










Only vet without a ^ on his shield. Do you think it looks ok to not have it or should I repaint it so he does? Doe it look out of place?










I also put some beaten metal effect on some of the jump packs to make them a bit more interesting.


Hope fully I will get those 3 scout bikers done this month as well. C&C always appreciated.


----------



## Brother Anvil

The single vet without the lamba looks out of place, I'd paint it on, if even only vaguely


----------



## Jacobite

Lamba? That's the ^?


----------



## Jacobite

Finished up a scoutbiker the other night and currently working on another one. As you can see the weathering really darkens them up, which I think is good for several reasons:

A) They are scouts - not full members of the chapter yet and as such full colors haven't been earnt yet.
B) They are scouts - riding around in shiny shiny brass doesn't make sense (and really what force of mine is going clean?)
C) They ride dual purpose motorbikes, like hell those things are ever clean! We an't talking a Ninja or a Harley Fatboy here are we? I ride a dual purpose (not as off road as much as I should) and she's never shiny.

Anyway here is the finished one:





























And the WIP (and very clean):




























I don't know if I'll have them all finished by the end of the month (got the squad leader to do as well) but I'll give it a shot. I'm not too fussed if I don't, he can always wait till after I've finished next months APC entry. Also got a Techmarine in full servo harness to finish which will probably wait for next months entry to be done as well (started it months ago).


----------



## Logaan

Corking stuff there Jac. The weathered bronze effect looks fantastic, especially on the Vanguard.

Top work!


----------



## Brother Anvil

Yes, Lambda is indeed the ^ mark 

Like the scout biker, altough I'd throw in a few white markings to soften is up a little as it's one dark mass now


----------



## Jacobite

@Logaan: Thanks mate! Glad you like what you see, hopefully you like what the future has in store as well. 

@BrotherAnvil: Right, I'll probably get on that tomorrow, what color do you think for the Lambda? Black or White? I'm leaning towards black personally. When I have all 3 scout bikers done I'll look at the unit as a whole and see if they need a spot color. White is a good choice though, thanks for that.


----------



## Brother Anvil

To tie that vanguard in with the rest I'd go for red, but as a POP I'd go for white instead of black ( would make it too dark otherwise I think ).

Glad to be of help


----------



## Jacobite

Dam it, just realised that due to my terrible photography skills there isn't any pictures of any of the 3 storm shields I did on that Termie squad, not all the ^'s are red in that (in fact only one is), I'm not going to have all of them in the army red so I could get away with having this one another color as well. I'll have a think on it.

Well the second scout biker is finished but I really can't be bothered finishing that Sergeant, guess I will have to force myself to do it tomorrow.


----------



## Jacobite

Slowly slowly getting there. Serg needs to be weathered yet and cleaned up yet:



















Not the best pics but when he's finished I'll try and get some nice ones I swear!

Also finally managed to find all the parts to this guy and get round to actually working away at him (I started painting him, then lose half of him, found it, lost it etc), anyway:


----------



## Brother Anvil

nice! keep it up!  

He must be wandering off into the machineshop tending to the vehicles?


----------



## Jacobite

Not quite:










And so the madness begins...


----------



## ntaw

^ I like what I see going on here. What putty are you using?


----------



## Jacobite

Grey Stuff. Hopefully itll turn out ok, I'm open the to possibility that if it results aren't stacking up then the unit's armour will become a mixture of Cataphractii and the currentpattern, all will have Cataphractii arms though because I know I can make them, it's just some of the bodies and legs that might be current pattern.


----------



## ntaw

Grey Stuff, eh? What's that like? I've used Green Stuff and Apoxie Sculpt (since I can't seem to find Milliput in store) before. Sometimes I even mix them together when doing casting work because the Apoxie is so much stronger than the GS but the GS takes to molds better.


----------



## Kreuger

I believe "gray stuff" is just another grade of kneadatite or milliput. Kneadatite had a number of different grades of resin putty that had varying levels of hardness and detail.

I like apoxie sculpt for a lot of things. The possessed vindicator in my army showcase used a lot of apoxie sculpt. It isn't quite as tacky while working as green stuff, and it dries much harder and more brittle. Green stuff remains somewhat flexible even after curing.


----------



## Jacobite

As Krueger says it's just another type of greenstuff really, nothing special about it. What are your guys thoughts on mixing up the armour marks on these guys, having some Cataphratii bodies in there with arms and some more current patterns with Cataphractii arms as well?


----------



## Kreuger

I think it's probably fine. It will probably just lend a little more variety. I wouldn't sweat it as long as it looks good and it won't spoil any theme you were going for.


----------



## Brother Anvil

try one out? then throw it up for a voting?


----------



## Jacobite

Yeah making my sculpting skills look good is kinda the issue here! Might do as Anvil suggests and poll it when I have some variants. In the mean time work on them is continuing:





































I wanted to do more Termies for this months PC but I am having primer supply issues and I'm not basecoating them by hand, so instead I'm doing this:










So looks like you were right Anvil, a vehicle is joining the force.


----------



## Brother Anvil

oooooeeeh :O like the termies, although the sculpted armour behind the head looks like a libby's hood to me.

oh hell yeah, dread incoming


----------



## Jacobite

Yeah that behind the head bit needs to be redone, that's just the basic structure, it's supposed to be a steep triangle like on the FW versions.

Just a quick plug, I've repurpose one of my other logs to be full of everything else I'm working on (Tau, other SM's etc) so expect updates there as well soon.


----------



## Jacobite

Not a very exciting update but thought I'd chuck it up anyway, the wash that gives the verdigris has been done:


----------



## Varakir

Had a good look through the log - great stuff all round, i really like some of the simple conversions to build character into your army. You are getting very good at that verdigris too :victory:

Have you got enough done to take an army shot yet?


----------



## Jacobite

Cheers Varakir, I'm glad teh verdigris is working, it's one of things that attracted me to the army in the first place! Yeah I have thought about an army shot I just really struggle with photographing minis all round tbh, I think by now painted I have:

2 Captains
10 Veterans in PA
15 Veterans in TDA
10 Tactical Marines
5 Scouts
3 Scout Bikers
1 "Storm Talon"

And one Techmarine 95% complete. I suppose I should really post an army pick shouldn't I? I'll try tomorrow and get a good one. No promises though!


----------



## Jacobite

So that Army Shot didn't happen, sorry. As recompense here is what the Dread currently looks like: 










And his base:



















I'm not entirely happy with how teh red is, it seems to orange, I'm trying to find a combo that looks similar to the old paints I was using (Blood Red - Red Ink - Army Painter Strong Tone and then Blood Red again to even it out) but I'm not having much luck, the top of the arm was done with Coat d'arms Blood Red and 2 layers of their Red Ink mixed with AP Dark Tone (to darken it up) while the fist was done with the old method. It' still needs the final layer but I'm not really happy with it tbh.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Your metals on that dread are really nice love the copper weathering on the weaponry. I agree about the red, the reason I think it looks orange is the blue/green weathering make the opposites stand out in the red and the only thing i can think of to fix is just darker red maybe black ink it. Also you could try putting in some strong highlights and try and balance out the contrast of the weathering on the guns and the red of the armour.

Gotta say loving the Plog nice sculpting, painting and ideas behind this. Need to get me some of your motivation and effort. Favourite part is the copper and its weathering very nice indeed!


----------



## Jacobite

Thanks Drag, glad you like the log. The problem with the red is that it's a different recipe to what I have been using on the rest of the force, I need to find an replacement for the old GW Red Ink, the Coat d'arms is too light and GW Bloodletter glaze is useless as a replacement. It's already got a coat of Devlan Mud (Army Painter Strong Tone but they are pretty much exactly the same) but giving it another coat will make it too brown I think. I might go over it with a slightly darkened version of CDA's Blood Red to see if that will make it work better. I'm tempted to give P3's red ink a go, or possibly something from Vallejo, I love their black paint.

Thanks mate, obviously every marine in the force is converted in some way even if it's just the tabards but it's good to see that people are appreciating it all. As for motivation the Army Painting Challenge is great for it!


----------



## Jacobite

More work on the Dread (still haven't dealt with that Red problem yet):










Magnetised the arms so I can swap them to something else later:



















Also realised he needed a tabard type thing so threw this together quickly. It'll be blinged up with some FW Brass as well but this is the basics of it:










I also added a studded bar to the back of his base as it was looking a bit bare:










I've also started working away at a Mk2 design of my Cataphractii, that GS version trying to emulate FW's one's just doesn't work for me so I've gone down a route that while isn't exactly like the FW ones still looks Cataphractii enough for me and with the Chapter specifi variants we are now seeing from FW with the Tartaros patterns I don't think it's a stretch. Anyway the gorget still needs a lot of work but here is what I've been playing with:



















Hope it works for you. Also


----------



## Jacobite

Right finished the Dread the day before yesterday but only got round to taking pictures of it today. Not my best work but I got over it real quick and I've got other things to work on (as seen in my other log) as well as those Cataphractii, anyway here he is:





































That's what the tabard ended up looking like btw.

Till next time.


----------



## Brother Anvil

nice, love the dread! One thing though; that tabbard really screamed for some more details ( rivets on the ends ), looks too plain now


----------



## Jacobite

Gah now you point it out it really is missing them! Right that is a job for tomorrow, how did I forget about them?

Thanks mate!


----------



## neferhet

Nice updates, man!


----------



## ntaw

Jacobite said:


> I need to find an replacement for the old GW Red Ink, the Coat d'arms is too light and GW Bloodletter glaze is useless as a replacement. It's already got a coat of Devlan Mud (Army Painter Strong Tone but they are pretty much exactly the same) but giving it another coat will make it too brown I think. I might go over it with a slightly darkened version of CDA's Blood Red to see if that will make it work better. I'm tempted to give P3's red ink a go, or possibly something from Vallejo, I love their black paint.


I found this conversation to be useful:

http://privateerpressforums.com/archive/index.php/t-49057.html?

The new Glazes are nothing like the inks...just not even the same goals in mind in the manufacturing process. If I still had my army from when I was a kid with all that glorious red ink everywhere I'd have been more pissed when they changed over, but as it was I had one tactical squad and my death company painted when they switched it over to the current run of things. For sure I have settled, but I'm relatively happy with my reds at this point.


As usual, your work looks awesome man. Keep it up! I also like the more hand like power fist on the dreadnought. Crucial little out of the ordinary bit.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Brutal looking army, Jac. Halfway between weathered statues on pedestals and avenging angels. The beaten metal fits the strong Greek influence to a tee.


----------



## Jacobite

neferhet said:


> Nice updates, man!


Thanks nef, I've been trying to keep it updated often.



ntaw said:


> I found this conversation to be useful:
> 
> http://privateerpressforums.com/archive/index.php/t-49057.html?
> 
> As usual, your work looks awesome man. Keep it up! I also like the more hand like power fist on the dreadnought. Crucial little out of the ordinary bit.


I've ordered some Vallejo red ink so hopefully pulls through, the Coat d'arms stuff I bought wasn't the GW ink I was after unfortunately even after I darkened it up. Thanks ntaw, yeah that hand power fist was a must, I needed to do something to make the AOBR Dread a bit different hence the chance in coffin lid, adding that brass to both shins and yeah that fist, it was just screaming out for it. Hopefully it sets it apart a bit and doesn't make it so AOBR like. 



Mossy Toes said:


> Brutal looking army, Jac. Halfway between weathered statues on pedestals and avenging angels. The beaten metal fits the strong Greek influence to a tee.


Cheer Mossy, I really like the beaten metal look, so cool for FW to work it into the design, my version while not as good as FWs is pretty easy to do, just using a dremmel.

So this arrived today:










That is 10 of these puppies:










Managed to get them second hand still on the sprue for cheaper than normal and the shipping was obviously a lot cheaper! So that's 10 out of the 20 I need. I won't get to work on them for a while because I need to get all 20 before I start playing with them as I am planning on using 10 "normal" Tartaros and 10 Pre Heresy types just to get some variation in the posing and the bling on them. Of course I will be adding my own bling to them as well. Plus getting 10 Pre-Heresy ones means I don't have to buy any arms for them as they come with all the ones I need for Assault Terminators seeing as I have the weapons already. I will be getting a special weapons upgrade pack though just for the extra funky bits and to convert the auto cannon into an assault cannon.


----------



## ntaw

Jacobite said:


> I've ordered some Vallejo red ink so hopefully pulls through


A lot of people were saying it needs a gloss medium added in to it in order for it to be the same as the old GW red ink, but you can judge that for yourself.

Excellent AoBR win. I gots them for my Mortis dreads though I haven't spent the time on them that you have, that's for sure. Magnets for the gun arms is all, really. Once I get some more actual DA kits (not the DV stuff) I'll kit them up with some of that fluffy grey crack I know they're in to and it will be better...


----------



## Jacobite

I don't mind none glossy as I hit everything with a matt varnish anyway. I'm not a fan of the gloss of the old gw ink it's the tone I'm after.

Those Dreads are good if you are willing to chuck some bling on them which is very easy to do, just change up the coffin a bit by slapping some icons on either side of the "face" or the face it's self and there is always the DA Dread shinpads that come on the upgrade sprue so you can replace his shins easily. In terms of bits you are pretty spoiled for choice!


----------



## Lemmy1916

Loving the dread my friend. Can't wait to see those terminators!


----------



## ntaw

Jacobite said:


> In terms of bits you are pretty spoiled for choice!


:laugh: since my choices of armies is typically entirely aesthetic based and my abilities at modelling are only just developing, so you can see why I picked them! Seeing your work makes me want to kitbash my entire BA army with DC kits.


----------



## Jacobite

The BA DC kits are indeed nice, same with the Sanguinary Guard kit, I used a lot of both kits in my BA second founding chapter. Mixing them in with the Tactical kits just gives you that little bit more bling.

Been a busy weekend doing RL stuff (Advanced Open Water PADI dive course which was a joke, although I was horribly hungover for half of it - not recommended!) but yesterday I spent a bit of time working on my Captain Cortez conversion from Battle Brother Artemis (see my other log) and then I got to work on those Cataphractii. They are fast becoming a bit of a pain in the ass. The legs are coming along fine, I know how to do them fine although some silicon clay shapers would be very useful (working on finding them from somewhere). It's the dam torso's which are a right pain in the ass. The gorgets are a nightmare. I've scrapped one of those ones I did the other day and had to throw the whole torso away which is irritating but not a massive deal. These are not going to look like the FW ones but that's fine I just want to make something that doesn't looks shit now!










The one on the left is sporting a rather ah... "original" helmet/gorget arrangment, I'm not 100% happy with it but I can live with it. I'll add some rivets to it, possibly a bit of trim here and there to the chest piece and call it done I think. The one on the right however I have high hopes for. 










Nothing too interesting there, just the beginnings of some legs, they still need to be smoothed out but they are getting there. God I want some clay shapers! I can do it without them but I have a feeling that they would make things so much smoother, if you excuse the pun.

However in good news I managed to sell off a whole lot of Orcs, 4 Chaos Raptors and some Night Lords parts that I just won't get round to using so thats good! Also over the weekend/today the following things arrived (or I picked them up while I was out). Paints:










With luck the Red Ink will work as a good replacement for GW's old red ink which I can't get anymore. This is important for my Minotaurs (same with the Tinny Tin). The Model Air White and Silver is what I'm needing for the Tau.










I ended up getting the Primers from Wayland (like those paints) because I was a little tired of waiting for the FLGS to get some in. Not entirely their fault that they have had troubles doing it but I got sick of it. Also ah... can you tell the direction I am heading in for paints now? When the month ticks over expect a reveiw and my thoughts on the primers and air brush cleaners in the staff focus. 










And finally I went out and bought a new razor saw (a day after I needed it but anyway) as well as some new blades for the box cutter and some tubing (that's for my Cataphractii conversions btw since I bloody lost my old ones).

Anyway I should probably get back to it!


----------



## Brother Anvil

Hmm, I can see where you're going with those torsos.Maybe use the plastic venerable dread's style faceguard as a base?


----------



## Jacobite

I've seen it used but personally I think it's too big. It ends up overlapping the sides of the torso. I've seen the gorget done properly with plasticard though. Here is an what I am trying to replicate and am having trouble with, it's harder than it looks:

http://www.warseer.com/forums/showt...pace-marines&p=6448817&viewfull=1#post6448817


----------



## Brother Anvil

Maybe find a cilinder that's pretty much the same diameter of the collar and then heat up the plasticard so it takes the shape of the cilinder? metal cilinder would be better of course, plastic would probably melt as well


----------



## Jacobite

Brother Anvil said:


> Maybe find a cilinder that's pretty much the same diameter of the collar and then heat up the plasticard so it takes the shape of the cilinder? metal cilinder would be better of course, plastic would probably melt as well


Hmm that's a good idea I hadn't thought off. I might give that a try, finding a cylinder of the right size would be the tricky part. Hopefully since I now have two lengths of tube for the shoulder pads I might be able to use one of them.

So I bought so clay shapers:

Despite this being my first time useing them, I think the results speak for themselves:

Old Effort:



















Quite a difference I think. A more detailed breakdown can be found in my latest staff blog post:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1414450#post1414450

Hope you find it interesting.


----------



## ntaw

Clay shapers save days. Those legs are gunna look sick man!


----------



## Dorns Legacy

much better results there Jac. Does this mean even better looking and more adventurous clay work now? heres hoping. cant wait to see.


----------



## Brother Anvil

indeed does look alot better! keep it up!


----------



## Jacobite

ntaw said:


> Clay shapers save days. Those legs are gunna look sick man!


They certainly are quicker to use, that one took about half the time of the others and looks about twice as good I think!



Dorns Legacy said:


> much better results there Jac. Does this mean even better looking and more adventurous clay work now? heres hoping. cant wait to see.


Cheers, hmmm possibly, I've got to think up some more ideas before that can happen. Maybe clocks on some of them? They have alwys scared me. Then again I di have to sculpt a lot of robes on my version of the Sanguinor (see my other thread)... That could end badly!



Brother Anvil said:


> indeed does look alot better! keep it up!


Cheers Anvil. Still waiting on seeing some of yours btw :wink:


----------



## Dorns Legacy

what about sculpting some spartan type icons onto the breastplates? can be kept simple but effective at the same time.


----------



## Jacobite

The inverted V's?... I have been adding the odd one here and there... evidently not too well it seems.


----------



## Dorns Legacy

no theres more than just the V surely
the spartan helmet for exampl


----------



## Jacobite

Helmet crests are on the Squad leaders,(either hair or metal) and I've got a couple of the T slit Chaos Marine Helms set aside for the command squads. I can't do too much in the way of adding additional details, the Minotaurs images in the FW books show them to be quite sparse. I think I may have already gone a bit too far.


----------



## Dorns Legacy

fairy nuff, Not looked in the FW book to see so my bad


----------



## Jacobite

Check out 40K Wiki and Lexicanuim, they have most of the images.


----------



## Brother Anvil

Jacobite said:


> Cheers Anvil. Still waiting on seeing some of yours btw :wink:


That'll make you sit there forever 

best I can do for now is my testmodel :

http://anvilsforge.blog.com/?p=7

and that blog is practically dead, so don't expect too much 

My mancave is stuffed full of house-renovating-materials so I have very little space + football practice has started again so that eats into 2 nights a week.Dear God-Emperor where do I even find the courage to continue in this hobby...oh, that's right, by looking at Jacobite's progress


----------



## Jacobite

Your bronze is bloody awesome! They are lot truer to the color of the FW ones than mine. Just watch those mould lines though.

Football? Who needs football! Minotaurs is what you need!


----------



## Brother Anvil

Thanks, the bronze is very easy to get + easy to get on vehicles as well ( what I REALLY was aiming for as I HATE different shades in an army ).Hah, I know, the mold lines are SUPER visible on pics, but irl they actually don't quite pop out or anything, don't know why they do on pics.

Well, I made a choice of commiting to the team several years ago so I'm in neck deep already


----------



## Jacobite

Brother Anvil said:


> Thanks, the bronze is very easy to get + easy to get on vehicles as well ( what I REALLY was aiming for as I HATE different shades in an army ).Hah, I know, the mold lines are SUPER visible on pics, but irl they actually don't quite pop out or anything, don't know why they do on pics.
> 
> Well, I made a choice of commiting to the team several years ago so I'm in neck deep already


I'm kind of dreading trying to paint the second Storm Talon I'm planning on getting as trying to get the bronze I have on the first one could be tricky!

Right small update, the long war against the Cataphractii continues. TBH at some point in the far future I might just replace the torso's with FW ones. Anyway that's not going to happen for a long time, these will do in the mean time. Well not as they are now but you know what I mean:




























And so it does on...


----------



## Dorns Legacy

Nice work dude those modelling tools have really helped get some nice smooth lines on the legs and the gorget on the torso you have created is looking pretty swish too.

Keep up the good work and remember not all that shines is gold (dripping blood of the fallen heretics also shines in the right light)


----------



## Jacobite

Yeah they are getting there. I really want to get the torso's done on these 5 and start on the arms, this build is getting a bit long. I was originally going to do all 10 bodies before working on the arms but I'm over it now so I need a break from the bodies. Looking forward to the end of the month so I can get back to painting some more. I've got 5 more Indomintus pattern ready to go. When they are done that will mark the 1/3rd point completed for the 1st company (10 PA Veterans, 20 TDA Veterans, 2 Characters and 1 Dread). Then the month after that I will get some paint on the 5 Cataphractii that hopefully converted.


----------



## SwedeMarine

What are you using for sculpting? i can't figure out what it is.


----------



## Jacobite

It's grey stuff, just another version of epoxy. It's apparently able to get finer details... thought I would give it a try just because, can't say I've really noticed a difference.


----------



## Jacobite

Right so this months painting challenge is up and I'm doing a squad of Terminators:










Also painting 4 scouts to finish off a squad. This month will be interesting as I am attempting to find a red replacement since I am just about to run out of Blood Red and Red Ink. I'm trying with Vallejo Model Color Vermillon mixed with a little darker red and Vaelljo Game Ink Red. Results are still to come. What I do know is I need a good replacement for the old GW Foundation Red. Any ideas?


----------



## SwedeMarine

Jacobite said:


> It's grey stuff, just another version of epoxy. It's apparently able to get finer details... thought I would give it a try just because, can't say I've really noticed a difference.


if your looking for finer detail and sharper edges have you given milliput a go? Unfortunaetly all i have managed to find is the superfine which is hard as hell to work with.


----------



## Kreuger

Good luck! They look like they'll be a great squad. 

The cyclone launcher doesn't look right though. It looks like it had a single mastectomy or missile-ectomy. Without both missile boxes it looks lopsided. =/


----------



## Jacobite

SwedeMarine said:


> if your looking for finer detail and sharper edges have you given milliput a go? Unfortunaetly all i have managed to find is the superfine which is hard as hell to work with.


Yeah I have tried milliput, it's a very different beast to epoxy, it's much more "gritty" but it's great because you can sand it. For stuff like cloaks I wouldn't use it but for armor detailing it's great.



Kreuger said:


> Good luck! They look like they'll be a great squad.
> 
> The cyclone launcher doesn't look right though. It looks like it had a single mastectomy or missile-ectomy. Without both missile boxes it looks lopsided. =/


I knew that doing it like this would be a bit of a love it or hate it kind of thing. Personally I'm not a huge fan of the double pod design it makes him so bloody wide it looks impractical hence why I thought I'd break it down to one pod. It's an experiment, once it's painted I'll see how it looks alongside everything else.


----------



## xenobiotic

Jacobite said:


> Yeah I have tried milliput, it's a very different beast to epoxy, it's much more "gritty" but it's great because you can sand it. For stuff like cloaks I wouldn't use it but for armor detailing it's great.


Yeah, I don't like Milliput at all, way to "gritty" and messy compared to green stuff and grey stuff when it comes to the sculpting. Most effects can be achieved with a clay shaper and a scalpel in those mediums I've find through my experiments. Still have a lot to learn on the matter though (admittedly). When doing cloaks, try this method.




Jacobite said:


> I knew that doing it like this would be a bit of a love it or hate it kind of thing. Personally I'm not a huge fan of the double pod design it makes him so bloody wide it looks impractical hence why I thought I'd break it down to one pod. It's an experiment, once it's painted I'll see how it looks alongside everything else.


Maybe you could have put some more optics on the other side to even it out somewhat. I think it works OK as it is but it'd be nice to have just something more on the other side...


----------



## SwedeMarine

xenobiotic said:


> Yeah, I don't like Milliput at all, way to "gritty" and messy compared to green stuff and grey stuff when it comes to the sculpting. Most effects can be achieved with a clay shaper and a scalpel in those mediums I've find through my experiments. Still have a lot to learn on the matter though (admittedly). When doing cloaks, try this method.


thats a great tutorial Xeno thanks for sharing it!

I have to agree about the lopsidedness though. its a little offputting. maybe the devastator signum or spotlight from the apothecarys backpack on the opposit side will hel fill it out. otherwise id have to suggest maybe placing the pod in the middle and sculpting a round it a bit to make it look even.


----------



## Jacobite

xenobiotic said:


> Yeah, I don't like Milliput at all, way to "gritty" and messy compared to green stuff and grey stuff when it comes to the sculpting. Most effects can be achieved with a clay shaper and a scalpel in those mediums I've find through my experiments. Still have a lot to learn on the matter though (admittedly). When doing cloaks, try this
> 
> Maybe you could have put some more optics on the other side to even it out somewhat. I think it works OK as it is but it'd be nice to have just something more on the other side...


That tut is awesome, I'll def's try it out. Using sculpty to provide a hard back is a great idea, it's something I have always struggled to find a solution for. Milliput can indeed be quite messy if you use too much water.



SwedeMarine said:


> thats a great tutorial Xeno thanks for sharing it!
> 
> I have to agree about the lopsidedness though. its a little offputting. maybe the devastator signum or spotlight from the apothecarys backpack on the opposit side will hel fill it out. otherwise id have to suggest maybe placing the pod in the middle and sculpting a round it a bit to make it look even.


What I may do with it is move the pod it's self to the center and cut those optics off and turn them 90 degrees. At the moment this unit is a massive headache for me due to a new painting order I was trying which was a failure so that missile launcher is the least of my worries. Usually I do all the bronze first but this time I didn't do it on the crux or fingers of the powerfists as I thought it would make the red easier. It didn't really but its made redoing the bronze a right cunt. Here is what they looked like last night:




























That red is still too bright. Working on getting that down.

Scouts are on the back burner untill I get that Termintor squad done since it's a headache and I'm behind schedule of where I wanted to be. Here is another look at the Sergeant though. His head is a SW one that I converted to have some shades because it looks cool.










And of course some more bases:


----------



## Kreuger

Yeah . . . I sympathize. I always work largest area to smallest. But on models where I didn't or where the amount of major areas of color are about equal it's often a struggle.


----------



## Jacobite

Well the Terminator Squad is finished thankfully. It's not my best work but such is life. I will get pics up tomorrow. Been working on the scouts WIP below:




























I think the kneeling scout from the Storm kit works well as a scout that's either sliding through the mud looking badass or has fallen over and is looking like an idiot.



















There is one more that I didn't get a photo of. Browns, reds, black and bronze are done. Silver/Boltgun and flesh plus icons and other touch ups to go.

Finally getting round to the shoulder pads on the Cataphractii as well i.e. the fun bit. I've ordered 5 FW Cataphractii heads from B&K which might make the next 5 a little easier to do. I'd ultimately have preferred not to go down that route but I want a back up for if I really lose all patience like I nearly did with these. Anyway that's in the future. This is the Sergeant torso with the first of the shoulder pads. I'm just familarising myself with how to make them again by making one as a test. I think it looks pretty good and it doesn't take very long to make:




























Maybe I will get them done in time for next months PC entry. Anyway hope you enjoy.


----------



## Varakir

Nice work on the scouts, i think the storm models open up a lot of cool poses if you're inventive :victory:


----------



## Jacobite

Most certainly. The legs and arms are very useful, just got to think about the way you can repurpose them to the basing like what I've done with the "sliding" legs. I want to have one scout using the sitting ones just chilling on a wall and another leaping over one, they shouldn't be too hard to do thanks to the LSS kit.


----------



## Varakir

At some point i'd like to do a LSS with magnets so they can be on the model and on bases, but my painting backlog is already mounting up so i think i should probably stop myself there... :wink:

I've only seen a handful of models that were posed leaping over walls, and every single one looked freaking awesome :victory:


----------



## Jacobite

I know the feeling. I have over 65 units (around 450) sitting around in plastic bins waiting for paint. A couple more I'd like to add as well haha. I think in the next unit of scouts there are some leaping over walls which should be fun to work on.


----------



## whittsy

These guys look amazing. The bronze i imagine would have been difficult but you've made it look quite easy!


----------



## Jacobite

The bronze is actually the easiest part if I'm honest! It's everything else that's a pain in the ass! Thanks for the comment!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

The level of detail on that last termie conversion is fantastic. I'd have chopped my fingers off to the knuckles if I tried to cut up pieces of plasticard that small. Looking forward to seeing how they finish up.


----------



## Jacobite

Khorne's Fist said:


> The level of detail on that last termie conversion is fantastic. I'd have chopped my fingers off to the knuckles if I tried to cut up pieces of plasticard that small. Looking forward to seeing how they finish up.


Haha cheers Fist it's not too bad really, I just make sure to stick to what the ruler tells me! I've gone through and ripped one of them apart as he looked a bit derpy:










I haven't put him back together though. Been too busy working on other things:










Finished up that dam squad. Not my best work but anyway. That's two full squads of Terminators done now! Close ups:





































That's the Squad Leader, he's made from Minotaurs Shoulder Pads, Dire Avenger helmet crest, DV chest plate, normal Terminator, storm bolter, head and optics, one of the two DV legs that are the same, a previous edition SW power axe, AOBR sergeant sword arm, SM commander tabard and there is a random purity seal in there as well.





































Chainfisty, he's made from a AOBR Sergeant legs, DV Chainfist and body back, DV sergeant body front and just your normal Termie storm bolter. Minotaurs Shoulder pads of course.














































This is the one guy in the squad who went smoothly, everybody else gave me grief at one point or another. He is made from a standard terminator head, body, legs, power first and storm bolter, a assault marine power sword, Minotaurs shoulder pads and a GS tabard.

Now the Terminator that people either love or hate:





































Mr Cyclone, he is obviously made from the a Standard Terminator cyclone missile launcher, head, storm bolter/terminator arm power cable, optics, powerfist, legs, body and storm bolter arm, SM commander tabard, Minotaurs shoulder pads and a Cataphractii storm bolter.




























Now this fucker. God how I hate him, he was a pain in the ass. He has a Minotaurs shoulder pad, the other DV duplicate legs, head and body. a CSM power fist, Cataphractii storm bolter, standard terminator storm bolter arm and a plastic card tabard. Little bit of bling on the leg is from a Minotaurs shoulder pad.

Right that's it for those guys, as I said it's not the best paint job in the world but the combination of a changing recipe for the red and testing out a new order has made me pretty over them! I also wanted to show you some pictures of that scout squad as it's pretty much done but the pictures turned out crap so I can't you much other than this:

Some bases:










Sliding guy wip on base:










Slidey guy just needing the water basing:










This is one all varnished and getting the first layer of a water effect on the base:


----------



## The Son of Horus

Looking good, Jac! With the water effects basing, you might want to put something to form a lip around where you're pouring it-- my experience has been that it takes a decade for that stuff to dry, and it expands as it does so... it seems to frequently spill off of things that don't have a temporary barrier to hold the shape.


----------



## Jacobite

Cheers TSOH, I', not actually using a pourable water effect, I'm using a mixture of woodland scenics water effects and PVA glue with a little bit of water so it doesn't spread out too much. It doesn't give a smooth finish but instead looks uneven which I'm fine with as I'm going after a really sludgy effect, the idea being that the scouts are fighting their way through a sewerage or chemical processing plant or something along those lines, should I ever using the real liquidy stuff I will build up a wall as you say.


----------



## Jacobite

Right so disaster struck and those scout bases look bloody aweful. There are heaps of little air bubbles in them and instead of figuring out what has gone wrong I'm just going to ditch the whole idea and put them on mixture of highway and gravel bases like the bikers so that means tomorrow I get to go through and sand the bases flat, add some gravel go through and on the 10 scouts I have, try and remove as much of the gunk of their boots as possible without doing it in such a way that requires a new paint job on their boots (and the cloaks of the 5 sniper scouts). Fun fucking times. However in other news and this is the reason why I've not been as prolific with updates as I would like to be. Here is a sneak peak on what I've also been working on:


----------



## neferhet

nice table! So the scouts went bad...that's a shame. I liked the idea. Let us know how the "funny time" goes...


----------



## Jacobite

Cheers nef but this is not just any table, behold it's secret:





































The top pivots on one corner and the front hinges down to reveal my now permanent work space so my computer desk is not constantly cluttered by my minis. My paints are all separated into colors etc When I'm done I simply leave it all as is, put the front back up and slide the top back over and to the casual glance you don't notice the hinges. Once I end up piling shit up on the top surface you won't even notice them. However at the moment my computer desk is still my main work space until I can get a spare screen rigged above the new desk so I can connect my ipad to it and have my distractions playing while I paint.

It's over engineered to fuck as I'm not the best with building things sometimes so it generally gets made very solidly to make up for the lack of a subtle design.

Scouts are done:























































So now I am rushing to finish off the 24 Penal Legionaires (see my other log) before the end of the month. I've finished 9, got the bases to do on 5 more and the other 10 are 85% complete. I am also frantically trying to finish converting up those 5 Cataphractii, putting the personal touches to 5 Indomintus pattern and building and Minotaurising 10 Tartaros in preparation for next month. Basically I haven't been moving fast enough painting wise. I want to have half the 1st Company done by the end of the year. So far I have 32 Veterans painted (10 PA, 20 TDA, 1 Captain and 1 Dread), I want to have 50 done, I also want to have a bit of a break from hobby stuff in December and possibly go on a bit of a roadtrip on my motorbike. To do this I'm planning on just painting one of the Librarians in December for the PC. This means November is going to be a really busy month hobby wise. 20 Terminators and I have 5 days to convert them all up.


----------



## TheTrueOne

I really love the white details here and there that really contrast with the bronze
Keep it up!


----------



## neferhet

A filled up month then!
the table secret compartment is amazing :laugh: it was a revelation!
the scouts are great, maybe a little too dark??


----------



## Jacobite

It will be! Yeah they are a bit darker than normal marines, I think it fits with the whole scouting thing. So many tabs to do:



















Working away at the Cataphractii arms at the moment and just about to start converting up those 10 Tartaros.


----------



## Old Man78

Jac you magnificent bastard, truly a great plog and great work +rep


----------



## Jacobite

Cheers oldman! I just wish I could take proper photos! Mine either come out too dark, grainy or both. Glad you are liking it though. Hopefully next month should be the best yet.


----------



## Lemmy1916

Your log is getting awesomer and awesomer! The sliding scout looks great. And your sculpting work on the terminators is one of the most ambitious things i've seen so fare, but you seem to be pulling this out pretty nicely. God knows how many hours you have spent on them! Dread is amazing too, really like the way you paint bronze with the green oxydation effect and all


----------



## fatmantis

great idea....well done


----------



## Jacobite

Lemmy1916 said:


> Your log is getting awesomer and awesomer! The sliding scout looks great. And your sculpting work on the terminators is one of the most ambitious things i've seen so fare, but you seem to be pulling this out pretty nicely. God knows how many hours you have spent on them! Dread is amazing too, really like the way you paint bronze with the green oxydation effect and all


Thanks Lemmy. I'm pretty happy with how the sliding scout turned out like, a pretty simple kitbash that works well I think. No real converting I don't think. It's going to be very interesting to see how those Cataphracti turn out like! Hopefully they look ok. 



fatmantis said:


> great idea....well done


Thanks mantis, hopefully it survives through to the end and looks ok!


----------



## SwedeMarine

That sliding scout is my favorite one of them. Nice work there mate. Btw I have been sitting around drawing just that idea for your hobby table for the last 3 months.


----------



## Jacobite

SwedeMarine said:


> That sliding scout is my favorite one of them. Nice work there mate. Btw I have been sitting around drawing just that idea for your hobby table for the last 3 months.


Great minds aye? My two biggest tips would be to make sure that the space between the two levels is big enough, mine is little thin I think. The front "wall" I have got on a hinge that flaps down but I think a simple peg system would be better where you just remove the whole wall and slip it back in. Make the top work surface of good wood as well to stop the pivot bolt from chewing into it.

Right I've been a bad and unproductive Jacobite and instead of doing the work I should have been I've been cleaning the car I just bought and spearfishing. However I have got this done:










Thats the two 5 man shooty squads of Tartaros










As you can see he's got a Cataphractii head which I think looks really good.










Here you can see his helmet crest which is a very simple hack job on the Dire Avenger Exrach crest. Simplest one I've done infact.










As usual more of the beaten bronze look going on on them.



















Here are the two assault cannons, one is made out of the legion twinlinked auto cannon with the barrells replaced with a deathwing assualt cannon and some bling covering the 2 ejection port, I'm going to GS those broken swords btw, the other is simply a tartaros arm attached to the assualt cannon from the DV kit. Pretty simply conversion.



















And above you can see the progress on the Cataphractii arms (i.e. none) and 5 Indomintus bodies.

So whats left to do (before Thursday - not going to happen):

- Tabards on all of them
- Riser on the feet of all of them
- rivets to various bits of plasticard on them
- Upper Cataphractii shoulder pads shaped and rimmed
- Chapter symbols on the Cataphractii shoulder pads
- Lower Cataphractii shoulder pads
- Leather stripes on the last 3 Catapractii arms
- 3 Stormshields for Indomintus
- Power weapon for Cataphractii serg
- Helmet crest on Indomintus serg and 2nd Tartaros Serg
- What am I going to do about the Crux on the Cataphractii?

Bloody hell!?


----------



## koppo

Looking damn good. The beaten brass effect looks good. I may have to give that a go. Also, kudos on the use of the dire avenger crest.


----------



## Varakir

This plog is full of some really interesting ideas - that table is ingenious! Need to do that to my dining table....

Not sure if i'm a fan of the beaten brass, but it certainly looks the part and i'll have to see it painted to make my mind up. Keep it up! :victory:


----------



## Jacobite

koppo said:


> Looking damn good. The beaten brass effect looks good. I may have to give that a go. Also, kudos on the use of the dire avenger crest.


It's pretty easy to do, just use a dremmell with a round engraving bit and "tap" at the surface a bit.



Varakir said:


> This plog is full of some really interesting ideas - that table is ingenious! Need to do that to my dining table....
> 
> Not sure if i'm a fan of the beaten brass, but it certainly looks the part and i'll have to see it painted to make my mind up. Keep it up! :victory:


Ah... I've kind of been doing it on most of the minis at least somewhere so far.

Right I tried to do tabards tonight. Mother of fucking god I HATE them. They've always been a pain the ass to do but I failed on every one tonight. Seriously considering throwing in the towel on them and just not having any more. I'm going to try and do Deathshroud esque ones on the Tartaros tomorrow but I doubt it'll work. So tired, so fucked off and so over it right now.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Patience pays my friend. I generally hate sculpting anything that has to be cloth onto my models. Give them a reast and come back to it.


----------



## Jacobite

Yeah I'm going to have to I think. I can't get it done before painting them, putting leather tabards on the Tartaros is actually really difficult due the complete lack of space so I may just leave them off for good.


----------



## Jacobite

Well it's been full steam ahead in the Chapter Forges making rivets. Soooo many rivets and trim.... anywhere here is what the Cataphractii looked like a few hours ago about halfway through the process. Not as good as FW obviously but they'll do:























































A look at some of the arms:










I've also been putting foot spacers on all of the Terminators to give them some more height as usual.










And what under my desk looks like atm:










I never thought I'd say this but I'm actually looking forward to trying to paint all 20 of them this month. It can't be worse than the mad rush I'm having converting them.


----------



## Jacobite

So slightly half assed update due to the large amounts of beer I have ingested but painting has begun:

20 Terminators:










Now just got to move them from one box to the other through the middle one.










It took an hour to basecoat 20 of them. 40 minutes to do basecoat the bronze. I also found out that Vallejo's Tinny tin is not quite exactly the same as GW's Tin Bitz/Warplock Bronze so this could be interesting. But then again with my painting it's probably not going to matter. 

I also went through and redid a second one of the gorgets because it was really pissing me off. Last one I promise:


----------



## Jacobite

The difference in color of Tinny Tin to Warplock Bronze is not such a big deal as you will see below:

Behold so minis with paint of them:


Stage one:










Stage two:










Stage three:










Currently all of them are up to Stage three bar the bodies of 8 terminators, all other parts are stage three-erfied.

Regardless of it all being fine with the Tinny Tin basecoat I have gone and bought some Bronzy Bronze as well as Vallejo heavy red to basecoat the red, should be here by next weekend which is a pain as it means I will have to find some other things to do on them because red is usually what I do after I finish the bronze and that is really only one drybrush away. Hmm maybe the whites? Working around the red not being there is going to be a pain, but it's my own fault so we soldier on.


----------



## Jacobite

Quick update: 

Usually I do all the reds before this but as I am waiting on a resupply from Wayland I'm forced to work on other parts so I've done the eyes (bar the re-verdigirising) and started doing the sort armor on all of the parts that I can.


----------



## SonofVulkan

The amount of work you put into each model is phenomenal. This latest set of terminators are brilliant, can't wait to see them painted. +rep


----------



## Jacobite

Cheers SoV, it's both a blessing and a curse (a good curse), on the plus side if my minis are ever stolen I could pick them out of a line up pretty easily if they are striped. On the downside I can't just buy a box and throw it together, it takes about 2 months from sprue (or striped as most of my minis are second hand) to shelf. Glad you like them! I am too please!


----------



## Jacobite

So my package from Wayland Games arrived and I realised I stupidly ordered the wrong red (I have now have two bottles of Vermillion, which is fine I just wanted to test something else). This does mean I can get to work on the Reds though. I'm testing Vallejo's Heavy Red as a possible replacement for the now discontinued GW Mechrite Red (WTF did they can it for!) anyway it's not a great replacement but I think it will do the job I need it to which is just be a basecoat layer from black primer. Anyway some quick pictures before I need to go back to sanding motorcycle parts (yes that is as fun as it sounds...):





































I think im on schedule to have them all done by the end of the month. I think.


----------



## Turnip86

I know a place that still has Mechrite Red in stock if you wanted it badly enough  They have 2 in stock !

On another note I'm really liking your termi's so far  Looking forward to seeing them finished


----------



## Jacobite

@turnip: Ohhhhh I could well be. Is it online?

Right so good and bad news. Bad news, those Cataphractii are not turning out as well I as I wanted and am about 95% sure they will be binned. All that work for nothing, irritating to the extreme but it was always a possibility. Luckily I do have some 5 Terminators spare from another project. It does mean I have to get them converted up and painted before the end of the month though. Fuck.

Good news is that the first squad of Tartaros are looking pretty good and are nearly finished:


----------



## Jacobite

So quick update. I ended up having to strip down, repair and then repaint the bases on that above squad... and then I ran out of super glue so I haven't been able to rebase them yet. Here is what they look like baseless anyway:










I wanted to have two squads done by now however I'm a bit behind. This is what the current 2nd squad of Tartaros looks like (warning random pictures of my work bench ahead):




























I'm not working today so I'm going to shoot out and get some superglue and then try and smash out that second squad.


----------



## Jacobite

Finished the first squad, all varnished now. Shit pictures as usual sorry:










Top down view so you can see the lines on the base matching up.










Individual shots:























































Instead of a chapter symbol on the Tartaros, because FW doesn't make Minotaurs shoulder pads for them and because I can't be bothered with fucking about freehanding it, using etched brass or transfers (maybe later on) I'm just going with a simple inverted V on them. If you look through the IA books not all Minotaurs display their chapter symbol for unknown reasons. *Cough* this squad is one of those *cough*










Maybe later on I will add a transfer (not to this squad obviously! but the other 15) but right now my focus is getting them painted.

As you can see I've also used a variety of Storm Bolters on them just to make them a bit different from normal but also tie them into the overall force. I think it works well.

This is the conversion did on this squads AC, really simple and looks great I think!










2nd Tartaros Squad is also nearly done:










and all 10 together:










Hopefully finish them off tomorrow and then have another 5 done by the end of the month. I was hoping to get 20 done this month I don't see that happening as I have ditched those Cataphractii so I've got to go back and rustle up another 5 bodies to paint. That will be next month along with a Libby. Not sure if he will be in TDA or PA yet.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Very well done on the termies Jacob. The ones on the bottom look a little bare on their bases though? any plans to work on those or are you keeping them as they are?


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

I really like these Terminators, they don't look as sluggish as the standard kits, probably just your great sculpting and pinning work  Good job!


----------



## Jacobite

SwedeMarine said:


> Very well done on the termies Jacob. The ones on the bottom look a little bare on their bases though? any plans to work on those or are you keeping them as they are?


Thanks Swede, yeah they do look quite bare, it's kind of intentional. I want them to look like they are running across a highway or industrial carpark. When the full 20 Tartaros (as well as the rest of the Company) are completed it should make a bit more sense as all the bases should tie in together to give both the idea that they are all fighting in the same area and to give the looker an idea of the enviroment of the battlefield. 



Ddraig Cymry said:


> I really like these Terminators, they don't look as sluggish as the standard kits, probably just your great sculpting and pinning work  Good job!


Thanks D, haha there is very little sculpting on these, just the odd bit of plastic-card, etched brass and a fair bit of Dremmelling. 

Well the second squad is finished, pics should be up tomorrow. I've been bad today and spent most of the day writing rules for a completely no Minotaurs related project: a homebrew Tau Auxiliary Cadre (I know I know I haven't complete the Minotaurs or the Tau force proper and I'm already thinking of the future), anyway if you feel the urge check it out here.


----------



## Jacobite

Right the weather is shit so no good photos of the completed squad however:

4 days to do finish them in...


----------



## SwedeMarine

With everything you have learned working on these i want to see how you tackle a Vehicle


----------



## zxyogi

Funny....sure I had commented on your thread before!!.... 

Going to now tho!!....Like your work,very much! Only thing I would say and its just me,is....if I done the Minotaurs i wouldnt paint verdigris on my Marines,its me and all this rust lark on ceramite...dont gel with me! other than that and my personal opinion...keep the good work coming!!
:wink:


----------



## Jacobite

SwedeMarine said:


> With everything you have learned working on these i want to see how you tackle a Vehicle


One day! Got to finish more of these Infantry first though!



zxyogi said:


> Funny....sure I had commented on your thread before!!....
> 
> Going to now tho!!....Like your work,very much! Only thing I would say and its just me,is....if I done the Minotaurs i wouldnt paint verdigris on my Marines,its me and all this rust lark on ceramite...dont gel with me! other than that and my personal opinion...keep the good work coming!!
> :wink:


Cheers Z, I know that verdegris is hit and miss for a lot of people, come love it, some hate it. Personally (as you can tell) I'm a big fan, it was one of the things that attracted me to them in the first place.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Great work as always Jac, you're becoming more precise with where you put that verdegris, which makes the finished product look great. Keep it up man


----------



## Jacobite

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Great work as always Jac, you're becoming more precise with where you put that verdegris, which makes the finished product look great. Keep it up man


Thanks D, fingers crossed I'll have got it looking awesome by the time I get onto Moloc. Still quite aways away though!

Right here is where that final Squad Squad for the month is looking:










I've added a little yellow as a spot color, not entirely sure how I feel about it, it's certainly different and looks good on its own, I just hope it works in conjunction with the rest of the force.

Here are the shields that will be on them as well. Decided I would make them a little different to the ones on the previous squad, just to mix things up.










Getting there, getting there.


----------



## zxyogi

Love the shields! 
Is all that FW brass etch?


----------



## Saintspirit

From what I can see (as I have used MinoFW brass as well), it is. 
A question - what are your shields made from? I converted some storm shields about a year ago, but they where quite half-heartedly done really (pretty much just small parts of plasticard cut in circles)...


----------



## Iraqiel

Clever! Great work, oh ye Jacobite down south!


----------



## zxyogi

Where have I seen those little metal discs you are using for shields before, remind me of summat!


----------



## Jacobite

zxyogi said:


> Love the shields!
> Is all that FW brass etch?


Indeed it is, can be a pain to glue on sometimes especially the smaller ones but it adds a really nice touch when you can't do freehand well (which I can't).



zxyogi said:


> Where have I seen those little metal discs you are using for shields before, remind me of summat!





Saintspirit said:


> From what I can see (as I have used MinoFW brass as well), it is.
> A question - what are your shields made from? I converted some storm shields about a year ago, but they where quite half-heartedly done really (pretty much just small parts of plasticard cut in circles)...


You've painted some Minos? I'd love to see them. Those little disks are actually Vash's idea so I can't take credit for it. They are the tops from roofing nails:










That isn't the exact one I used but it's the closest I could find, the ones I use are quite a bit thinner than that one and don't have a rounded tip but they are still a real bitch to grind through even with a Dremell (I need to get some bits for it as well). All you do is take the cap off (or if they look like the one above just glue the nail in and then cut off below the cap), fill the hole with some GS (over fill it). It's at this point that I put it in the vice and attack it with the Dremell as the GS helps to provide more surface area for the vice to clamp to. When I say attack it with the Dremell what I mean is if you want to change the shape to have cut outs like mine have. Once you have done that (or not if you want to keep it as a circle) then grind/file the gs away so it's flat on the front and the inside is flat enough to attach the hand too. I'll take some pictures of what I do for that next time. Just a plasticard " n " that the hand slots into basically and then you glue the back of it to the inside. You can put a bit of brass rod down it if you want to. On the top shield (the one with the double cut outs) I have added some placticard rims to make it a bit bigger. That is actually a 25mm base I've cut the rims off, cut in half and just glued on. You can do it with plasticard but I couldn't be bothered and just used a base instead.

Hope that helps!



Iraqiel said:


> Clever! Great work, oh ye Jacobite down south!


Cheers Iraqiel! I aim to please.


----------



## Saintspirit

Sure, I can take some pics of them as soon as I get back to the city (I am at the cottage right now). Also, thanks for the description!


----------



## Jacobite

So still haven't quite finished those 5 CC Terminators but nearly there, just to to black rim the bases, weather and varnish and they are done. Also this is my entry for the painting comp this month:










I'm working away on the blue atm and my god it is nice to be painting something different!


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Looks like you're making a fancy little Librarian there Jac, one power sword not enough or what haha


----------



## CubanNecktie

been following this thread for a while. inspiring work all around. you can tell you really like these guys by the level of customization you put in. big fan of the verdigris.


----------



## Jacobite

@Ddraig: Pretty much haha, thought it'd look cool if he was dual wielding short swords, plus it adds as a point of difference compared to everybody else, as if the blue armour wasn't enough. Hopefully he comes out alright!
@cuban. Thanks man! Coming from somebody with your conversion skills that means a lot. At the moment the momentum is flagging a bit. This is something like nearly the 70th Minotaur I've painted in less than a year (Sadly not all from the 1st Company though) and painting bronze is getting a little bit of a chore!


----------



## Tawa

Grand work so far mate! :so_happy:


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Oh and is he going to have and verdigris on him? I know he's mostly blue but I'm interested to see how you'd pull that off if he does.


----------



## Jacobite

Tawa said:


> Grand work so far mate! :so_happy:


Cheers T, chugging away



Ddraig Cymry said:


> Oh and is he going to have and verdigris on him? I know he's mostly blue but I'm interested to see how you'd pull that off if he does.


He will have verdigris on the bronze parts but there isn't going to be a lot of them: Update on where I'm at atm, working away at the cloak, making up how to paint yellow cloth again as I go along:


























Finished the arms as well, here is one:










Obviously still need to do the shoulder pads and blades, which I think I'm going to attempt to do with the airbrush in that blue and *********** weapon style.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Not sure how I missed this plog Jacobite. Fine work here. Really nice stuff. Like your bronze, and will steal your recipes for my painting book. Fluffly, well-painted, lots of extra work. Truly deserving of some rep. Keep it up!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Really nice progress so far man. At first i thought the paint looked really thick then i realized that it was the actual model. one reason we can all hate Pewter models. On the cloth however i would suggest Using one heavy wash and then building up the paint in very thin layers. It gives a better result in the end. on the other hand you can high a stark highlight and then glaze with lamenters yellow to bring everything back together.


----------



## CubanNecktie

@jac - ya man the minos are bad dudes. the red/bronze is a heavy combination, but they are very heavy in feel so it works well. I forget the name of the novel...well I heard the audiobook...labyrinth of sorrow or something. it's half raven half mino. I started really appreciating them when I found out they were rastafarians. lol true story...well, jamaican anyway. maybe do a fun HQ unit without a helm and give him some dirty dreads. or better yet source an actual fantasy bull head and convert into a helmet like Gendry's in game of thrones. the space wolves can't have all the fun with animal heads.


----------



## Jacobite

KjellThorngaard said:


> Not sure how I missed this plog Jacobite. Fine work here. Really nice stuff. Like your bronze, and will steal your recipes for my painting book. Fluffly, well-painted, lots of extra work. Truly deserving of some rep. Keep it up!


Thanks for taking a look Kjell, go ahead steal anything you like, 99% of which I've stolen from elsewhere anyway!



SwedeMarine said:


> Really nice progress so far man. At first i thought the paint looked really thick then i realized that it was the actual model. one reason we can all hate Pewter models. On the cloth however i would suggest Using one heavy wash and then building up the paint in very thin layers. It gives a better result in the end. on the other hand you can high a stark highlight and then glaze with lamenters yellow to bring everything back together.


I've only got two yellow paints (the old foundation one and an ancient pot of Bad Moon Yellow) and 2 washes which are even older, one is a hex pot and the other is in a GW droper pot. That's how old they are so I'm just playing around with them atm. It looks ok, not anywhere near as nice as your IF's but there will be some freehand to brake it up and some mud and dust as well so hopefully it will get hidden a bit. 



CubanNecktie said:


> @jac - ya man the minos are bad dudes. the red/bronze is a heavy combination, but they are very heavy in feel so it works well. I forget the name of the novel...well I heard the audiobook...labyrinth of sorrow or something. it's half raven half mino. I started really appreciating them when I found out they were rastafarians. lol true story...well, jamaican anyway. maybe do a fun HQ unit without a helm and give him some dirty dreads. or better yet source an actual fantasy bull head and convert into a helmet like Gendry's in game of thrones. the space wolves can't have all the fun with animal heads.


I think you might be thinking of the Brazen Minotaurs rather than the Minotaurs. Different chapter, these guys are recruited from anywhere and everywhere. Doing a bull head is tempting though!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Jacobite said:


> I've only got two yellow paints (the old foundation one and an ancient pot of Bad Moon Yellow) and 2 washes which are even older, one is a hex pot and the other is in a GW droper pot. That's how old they are so I'm just playing around with them atm. It looks ok, not anywhere near as nice as your IF's but there will be some freehand to brake it up and some mud and dust as well so hopefully it will get hidden a bit.


Thats not a problem actually. You can get the same effect with the base paint if you cut it with white progressively and then using bad moon to get yourself a glaze. (lots of medium a little bit of paint)


----------



## The Son of Horus

Looks like a good start on the witc..err... Librarian. Definitely a cool conversion!


----------



## CubanNecktie

Jacobite said:


> I think you might be thinking of the Brazen Minotaurs rather than the Minotaurs. Different chapter, these guys are recruited from anywhere and everywhere. Doing a bull head is tempting though!


 
Oh really? nards! I got much joy from imagining them with Jamaican accents. *Crisp, clean, and noooo caffeine"

ADD: You're right, justed wiki'd them. These guys are great and easy to paint. May do them as PA warrior acolytes for my Inquis warbands instead of Deathwatch. They look awesome and I happen to have a handful of chain axes and salvaged generic PA. 

Now I have to read up on the Minos since they are not what I thought.


----------



## Jacobite

SwedeMarine said:


> Thats not a problem actually. You can get the same effect with the base paint if you cut it with white progressively and then using bad moon to get yourself a glaze. (lots of medium a little bit of paint)


Gah if I had read that last night I would have given that a shot.



The Son of Horus said:


> Looks like a good start on the witc..err... Librarian. Definitely a cool conversion!


Oh they're witches certainly, I can't see the Minotaurs being very chummy with their Libbys, at best they see them like the SW's see their Iron Preists, at worst they see them as mutants and are only there because they know they need them. Hence why I haven't given him a helmet crest. 



CubanNecktie said:


> Oh really? nards! I got much joy from imagining them with Jamaican accents. *Crisp, clean, and noooo caffeine"
> 
> ADD: You're right, justed wiki'd them. These guys are great and easy to paint. May do them as PA warrior acolytes for my Inquis warbands instead of Deathwatch. They look awesome and I happen to have a handful of chain axes and salvaged generic PA.
> 
> Now I have to read up on the Minos since they are not what I thought.


Minotaurs are nasty nasty marines is all I will say!


----------



## Straken's_Fist

Been reading into these guy's fluff recently. They sound like world class assholes, but they are so unique in their conception it's hard not to like them, and you have certainly done them justice, the colour scheme is fantastic!


----------



## Jacobite

In a word. Yes. They really are. They are what the Astartes are at their worst: merciless brutal killing machines with no thought for the suffering of lesser beings. They are the ultimate enforcers of the High Lord's and, therefore by extension, the Emperor's will. 

I would hate to meet one.


----------



## Jacobite

Slowly slowly, not the best freehand in the world but I'm fine with it. The odd part needs a touch up and the black needs highlighting but other than that its done:


----------



## Jacobite

Bit more of an update, his legs are glued to his torso and I've glued him to his base as well:










Got the final layer of blue on the torso to go, need to redo the bronze his torso as well, red on the symbol on his leg, red on the book and purity seals and then it's putting a black wash over the blue, silver and the white, final layers on the rope, then it's add his head which needs a black wash. The sword blades still need doing and the skull on his shoulder pad. Nearly done though and he has been quite fun to paint.


----------



## Tawa

Nice work on that cloak, Jac :so_happy:


----------



## Jacobite

Totally forgot to post these pictures of the brackets for the Storm Shields, pretty simple just some plasti card: 



























Also I finished this guy off and I'm pretty darned stocked with how he's turned out:














































I wanted to get some shots of that second Tartaros Squad and the CC squad but the bronze wasn't showing up well. I will try again. However a parting shot:

"I heard you didn't like doing what the fuck you were told. Me and my mates would love to talk to you about that"


----------



## Tawa

Loving the pose Jac


----------



## Jacobite

Cheers T, the choice of parts (the head and torso specifically) gave it limited options as the optics on the helmet (or psychic channel as I think of it on this mini) prevent it sitting further back and the eagles surrounding the head prevent the arms from move that much, however I'm fine with that as I wanted the pose to be one of stalking rather than charging or observing, I like to think that he's just heard a fallen foe in the rubble and is about move to do a kill move on him. I really want to paint up my TDA Chaplin and Moloc now! I will however resist that urge and work on some more rank and file.


----------



## Tawa

From that description I can now picture him freezing and his head darting off to the side as he listens for the noise again :so_happy:


----------



## Varakir

I'm sure i posted on this yesterday to say how good the torso looked with those legs, and that i was looking forward to seeing him finished.

It would seem where i have failed at posting you have suceeded at making a rather awesome looking libby.

Awesome model and i love that army shot!


----------



## whittsy

Kind of the ultimate bad arse, a dual weilding force sword spell caster in terminator armour... can just visualise him tearing through ranks of orks or tyrannids (not chaos though... not chaos...)


----------



## SwedeMarine

Awesome work Jac. I really like that Libby. you ve a knack for this my friend


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

I love your conversion work Jacobite, you ever going to post a large force pic of all the Minos you have completed?


----------



## Jacobite

Tawa said:


> From that description I can now picture him freezing and his head darting off to the side as he listens for the noise again :so_happy:


It's either that or his spidey senses are tingling!



Varakir said:


> I'm sure i posted on this yesterday to say how good the torso looked with those legs, and that i was looking forward to seeing him finished.
> 
> It would seem where i have failed at posting you have suceeded at making a rather awesome looking libby.
> 
> Awesome model and i love that army shot!


The internet sometimes eats posts, tis all good. Thanks Vara! I'm pretty happy with how the Torso worked with the legs and glad you like the mulit unit shot. That's not the whole army shot, it's missing the Dread and all the PA guys! Not bad for a force I've only be working on about 11 months!



whittsy said:


> Kind of the ultimate bad arse, a dual weilding force sword spell caster in terminator armour... can just visualise him tearing through ranks of orks or tyrannids (not chaos though... not chaos...)


Yeah he's not strictly codex legal but I don't care, he looks nasty and that's what's important! Minotaurs don't fight Chaos! Too busy laying the smack down to SM chapter who don't toe the line!



SwedeMarine said:


> Awesome work Jac. I really like that Libby. you ve a knack for this my friend


Cheers Swede, glad you like it! TBH painting doesn't really push my buttons, it's the modelling that I enjoy but seeing the finished and painted conversions is indeed awsome.



iamtheeviltwin said:


> I love your conversion work Jacobite, you ever going to post a large force pic of all the Minos you have completed?


Thanks evil. When I finish off the 5 Terminators I was supposed to finish last month I will put up a army shot as when they are finished I will have reached the offical half way point of the 1st Company! I'll have done 2 Characters, 1 Dread, 10 PA and 40 TDA. The ratios aren't perfect but it comes to just over 50 marines, that is the goal but the end of the year. That means I only have 50 to go which I could easily smash out in 5 months given the pace which I am now working at. It used to be that 5 minis a month was comfortable but now I think 10 is easily doable seeing as the last couple of months I've had 5 done by around the 15th -20th and it hasn't been a struggle.


----------



## zxyogi

Sweet pose on the duel sword hooligan!
Nicely done!


----------



## Jacobite

Cheers Z! As I've said before, pretty chuffed with how he came out.


----------



## Nordicus

As I also said in the army paitning challenge thread, and why I cannot rep you again, that libby is bloody awesome man. Great work on him!


----------



## Jacobite

Nordicus said:


> As I also said in the army paitning challenge thread, and why I cannot rep you again, that libby is bloody awesome man. Great work on him!


Hey Nord, thanks! Really appreciate it coming form somebody like you. 

Well it's 8 days to go and I still need to get 5 Terminators finished to bring the 1st Company up to 50 marines, this is the squad that was supposed to be the Cataphractii... but they died a death. They are going to be the Chaplin's bodyguard. Hence the black pads. That grey ^ will be washed down to a black so it's very faint. If it doesn't work and looks too out of place then I will change it to a red ^:


----------



## zxyogi

Keep it coming JacO....looking forward to seeing these finished!
:good:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Nice work on those termies man. They really look good.


----------



## Jacobite

Cheers guys, what I realized while working on the Libby was that recently I've been handling the minis too much while painting and a combination of that and rushing the bronze has lead to them becoming a bit flat. Now I'm not about to go back and repaint the ones that this has happened too but I do need to be aware of it and take more time with them. A valuable lesson.


----------



## Jacobite

Failed at getting that last squad done before the end of the year, getting a bit of a burn out for the Minos at the moment, 60+ in a year is a lot of bronze! Still got 50 Vets and about 15 others plus some vehicles to go as well. That's ok I'll just take it slow for a couple of months and then get back to 10 a month after that. Doing a Tactical Combat Squad this month, nice and simple:










This is the current situation on that remaining TDA Squad, these two are finished bar the bases:










These three nearly are:


----------



## Tawa

Ooh, Tartaros! :good:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Gotta ask are the termies on their final bases? cuz they look a bit odd.


----------



## Tawa

I'd imagine that's just a convenient way to hold them


----------



## Jacobite

SwedeMarine said:


> Gotta ask are the termies on their final bases? cuz they look a bit odd.


Nope as Tawa points out:



Tawa said:


> I'd imagine that's just a convenient way to hold them


It just makes painting them easier and stops me putting my grubby paws all over them which is why the last couple of batches have had their bronze a bit dull. This seems to have done the trick.


----------



## Tawa

Damn I'm good! :laugh:


----------



## Jacobite

Left my paint brushes at my Dad's place 2 hours away. Bugger.


----------



## Tawa

Jacobite said:


> Left my paint brushes at my Dad's place 2 hours away. Bugger.


Ouch. That's gotta hurt....


----------



## Jacobite

Well it means no painting till they get posted down which is.... irritating given current circumstances. This is what happens when you have to come home at 15 minutes notice. Shit gets left behind.


----------



## Jacobite

It's been a very slow and unproductive month this month, had massive issues with my flatmates which forced me to go stay with my parents for a week, had motorcycle issues rain down on me and then I left my fucking brushes at my parents. Combine this with just a general feeling of fuck this shit and my productivity has been very low. I've nearly finished 5 tactical marines. In a month. Pretty pathetic but anyway here is two quick snaps:

Sergeants arm:










Side shot of a Marine:


----------



## Jacobite

Done, sorry about the shit picture but then again what's new....


----------



## SwedeMarine

Dont Sweat it. They look great


----------



## SonofVulkan

The bronze looks as good as ever. I'm always impressed with the work you put into your bases.


----------



## Jacobite

SwedeMarine said:


> Dont Sweat it. They look great


They came out better than I thought they would I must say. I've remembered that a Devlan Mud eqiv wash is NOT optional if I want the bronze to look good..ish



SonofVulkan said:


> The bronze looks as good as ever. I'm always impressed with the work you put into your bases.


Thanks, the bronze has been giving me trouble recently (and the red but for different reasons), glad it's still passable and not noticeably different. Thanks about the bases as well, it's really easy actually it's just some pastic-card thrown down and sand put over it. Then it's just a matter of chucking some blue and silver down for some contrast and away we go.


----------



## Varakir

Sorry to hear you've had a crappy couple of weeks - take on the views of your chapter and just start fucking shit up :grin:

Combat squad looks good as ever mate, nice work on the squad markings. What is the sgt holding? A custom combi-plas?


----------



## koppo

Looking good. I like the bases also, and I'm starting the think the lighter colours I've used on my bikes are not quite as nice as the more muted/dark tones on yours.

Question: Are the bases pre-sculpted "buy-ins" or have you build them up yourself?


----------



## Jacobite

Varakir said:


> Sorry to hear you've had a crappy couple of weeks - take on the views of your chapter and just start fucking shit up :grin:
> 
> Combat squad looks good as ever mate, nice work on the squad markings. What is the sgt holding? A custom combi-plas?


Don't fucking tempt me, both my flatmates are fucking lucky not to come home from work to find their possessions in a bonfire on the front lawn and me sitting there with a half empty bottle of whiskey. Think you have a monopoly on getting drunk and hitting people, just try and stop your shit from burning and see what happens. And anyway...

Yeap thats exactly it, really simple conversion, just cut the bolter barrel off and glue it back on where the charging handle used to be (basically in the top 3rd of the bolter end) and then take a normal plasma pistol, cut the pistol grip off and file the space flat, glue it to the hand grip of the bolter so it kind of forms a right angle with the respective barrels. I also shaved the front sights of the bolter and drilled a new barrel for the pistol. Simple and while it's not the prettiest it gets the job down.



koppo said:


> Looking good. I like the bases also, and I'm starting the think the lighter colours I've used on my bikes are not quite as nice as the more muted/dark tones on yours.
> 
> Question: Are the bases pre-sculpted "buy-ins" or have you build them up yourself?


Hey Koppo don't let my scheme put you off yours, mine are only dark because I weather mine so much to make up for the lack of the ability to paint cleanly. Your's are awesome. As for the bases they are home made, literally plastic card, bits of sprue and sand.


----------



## xenobiotic

Jacobite said:


> (...) mine are only dark because I weather mine so much to make up for the lack of the ability to paint cleanly. Your's are awesome. As for the bases they are home made, literally plastic card, bits of sprue and sand.


I'm almost leaning towards the latest combat squad being almost to dark. Just something about them that somewhat makes me reluctant. It could be the pictures themselves though.

I can't say I understand that combi-plasma conversion at all, from the angle in the picture it looks awkward to me, any chance for a side-shot?


----------



## Jacobite

I think it might be the pictures as to my eyes they are pretty inline with the other minis, they are in fact lighter than the first Tactical Squad I've done and the Scouts.

As for the combi plasma here you go, pictures are a little hard to get due to the position of it but here goes:




























In retrospect and if I do it again I should put a vertical grip where the bolter grip was.

Also I'm still struggling away with these pricks: Hopefully get them done by the end of the month. Over them... soooooo over them. I'm tempted to take next month off and celebrate hitting half the 1st company by painting some nice white Tau. Probably should keep on with these though.



















God every time I see that red I curse GW for getting rid of Red Ink. Wankers.


----------



## Jacobite

Finally finished that Terminator Squad, turned out ok despite being cut up, hacked up, put back together and generally made up of less than idea parts. Some of these are made of the remains of my attempts to make Cataphractii. The Serg looks a little Chaosy but meh fuck it, he’s going to be the body guard to a Chaplain. 

Here is a full squad shot:










Some quick individual shots:










My least favorite of the squad, the beaten bronze effect didn’t come out very well on the legs and his pose is a bit shit. That and the bronze is more like gold. Meh fuck it. The free hand on the shield came out well though.










This poor fellow was looking pretty sad a lot of the time, he was quite small and hunched over due to the parts I used however he’s come out ok. Just a little hunched.










The only decent posed guy in the squad, pretty happy with this one.










This guy is pretty boring but he’s not too battered.










Finally the Squad Leader who looks a bit Chaosy thanks to the head, the Skull Shoulder pad and the Crest but whatevs, I can live with it. This is the only Cataphractii body that survived whole. Hopefully when he is next to the Chappy he won’t look so out of place. In my head he’s the BG of the Chaplain and is his replacement should he ever fall (hence the skull shoulder pad). It’s either that or he’s committed some great sin or failure and much like the NL’s used to do is only allowed to live knowing that he is marked for death anyway. In fact the whole squad could be in that boat. 

His weapon is a cut down Chaos axe and @koppo you might want to take a look at the haft as it’s the one I was telling you about as being brass rod covered in liquid GS.










You’ll notice that they don’t have a red shoulder pad on the left like all the others, as a way of linking them to the currently unpainted Chaplain and make it clear that they are “his” squad I painted them black with a red ^ and then added a rune to complete it. 










And that marks the official half way point of the 1st Company. Technically I’ve painted 53 members of it plus one Dread but this is the 10th demi squad completed, 10 demi squads, 50 marines down, 10/50 to go!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Sweet job on these man. i like the poses. especially the axe guy


----------



## Jacobite

Cheers Swede, I'm over seeing every mini holding their hand weapons by the handle when they are shooting their guns, I've spent quite a bit of time standing around doing fuckall while carrying axes, swords, spears, shields etc and 75% of the time if I'm holding something like that one handed I'm holding it as comfortably as possible... and that's not holding it at the light end and letting the heavy one drag down.


----------



## Jacobite

Had some spare GS left over from working on "Little Lost Boy" my Penal Legion Ogryn (check my other thread) so I decided to put it to good use: 

Tabards for a VV squad:










Removed UM symbols on a TDA Serg:










and sculpting his ass:


----------



## Tawa

Dat ass!
Work it baby...... :crazy:





Looking good :good:


----------



## Mossy Toes

Hmm. The Termi squad looks great, as usual, but I can't help but notice there's relatively little difference between the red elsewhere and the red of the eyes--any chance you could stick a red ink or something on the eyes to make them seem more like glass/glowing/whatever? Maybe touch them with a tiny orange, yellow or white pip to make a reflection or something. Just an idle thought; they are, of course, your models to do with as you like.


----------



## Jacobite

Hey Mossy, oddly enough, they are inked and have an orange highlight. I guess the brown wash is taking them down too much. Next time I'll see what it looks like without it.


----------



## Jacobite

Been a while since I've done on anything on the Bronze Bulls, got a bit of a fatigue, anyway as a way of kick starting my interest and momentum for the project again I've started doing a little Ivanus Enkomi conversion.

Original mini looks like this (obviously):










I like the mini, it's actually one of the reasons I started Minotaurs but... and there is always a but... I'm a compulsive tinkerer who can't leave things alone. It's just a little pose changing, I'm not touching the details, they are fecking awesome. Also going to give him a jump pack and that means doing something about the cloak seeing it is attached to the backpack (really badly I might add). Might make it magnitised so I can switch to a back pack if need be though, we will see how we go.

So lets begin:










First thing is first, got to cut that weapon haft up:










So that I can do this:











That's right he will be holding the Crozus in one hand and the PF will be pointing somewhere... that necessitates this:










Zee removal of the pointing finger (which I was shitting myself all the way through), you can also see in some of those the beginings of the replacement finger made from plasti card. I've also repositioned the elbow, replacing the original with one from a SW sword arm.

Just waiting for the finger joints to dry solidly before I do some very careful cutting, it's so small I figured it'd be easier to do it once it was glued. Hopefully it turns out ok and I didn't just ruin an awesome mini!


----------



## Jacobite

Busy night between this and my Sanguinor conversion (see my other thread) both have some serious challenges. Anyway here is tonight's progress:

Basic finger jointy stuff:










Needed to shape the fingers a bit (and still do) but this is what he currently looks like:



























As you can see I've added some bling to his jump pack and at the moment it's looking like he won't be having a cloak, it's too hard to add to the jump pack. Will magnitise the pack instead though so when I buy another Enkomi cloak (used this guys one on my Lamy Libby pictures are floating around somewhere) I can give him that if need be.

Time to crash now!


----------



## ntaw

Can not WAIT to see that conversion completed. Looks friggin' awesome so far!


----------



## Kreuger

Looking good so far. I'm hoping you keep the length of the crozius because I think it's one of the best parts of Enkomi.

And as for capes, Edna Mode said it best.









Can you imagine how often he'd have to replace it if it were attached to his jump pack? It would get caught on takeoffs and landings, not to mention burned by the jump jets. He'd have a giant burned section all through the middle . . . like he was a flatulent Salamander.


----------



## Jacobite

ntaw said:


> Can not WAIT to see that conversion completed. Looks friggin' awesome so far!


Thanks @ntaw, fingers crossed I don't fuck it up at the final hurdle.



Kreuger said:


> Looking good so far. I'm hoping you keep the length of the crozius because I think it's one of the best parts of Enkomi.
> 
> And as for capes, Edna Mode said it best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine how often he'd have to replace it if it were attached to his jump pack? It would get caught on takeoffs and landings, not to mention burned by the jump jets. He'd have a giant burned section all through the middle . . . like he was a flatulent Salamander.


The Crozus will be a little shorter I'm afraid, it'd be a bit of a stretch of my abilities to sculpt the handle that was under the PF. I was going to keep it in the PF hand and have a BP in the other hand... but despite the mini have one holstered on his hip.... he doesn't actually have one in the rules. Because that makes perfect sense.

That sums up my feelings toward the cap entirely! And because it'd make the painting of the mini hard if I was to sculpt a tattered cap on him I'm not going to bother, jump pack with no cape it is and when I get round to buying another one of his backpacks and capes then he will have one for when he doesn't need the JP.


----------



## Jacobite

I'll try and get some better pictures tomorrow but here he is, crozus arm is held on by blue tac, as his hand on the same arm (and the jump pack), makes life easier painting:



















And you know... the base isn't complete either but yeah.


----------



## neferhet

WAH! HE IS FRIGGING AWESOME!!! You must paint him really well and make him justice, Jaco!


----------



## Jacobite

Cheers nef! Fingers crossed I do him justice. I'm going to paint another squad of PA Vets and then I'm going to do him and his TDA Chaplin brother. That way I smash out both Chaplins at the same time.


----------



## Kreuger

Hey, are jac this if looking good but there area a few little details that might warrant attention.

For example are you going to restore the cable from the back of the powerfist? Right now it's an obvious sub.

There's some mold lines on the left side of his head.

My sense is that with the revised pose and the existing stance the jump pack might be sitting just a little too high on his back.

Good luck man!


----------



## Jacobite

Kreuger said:


> Hey, are jac this if looking good but there area a few little details that might warrant attention. Always good to have feedback, thanks Kreuger!
> 
> For example are you going to restore the cable from the back of the powerfist? Right now it's an obvious sub.
> 
> Damit, completely forgot about it, will be doing that this afternoon I guess!
> 
> There's some mold lines on the left side of his head.
> 
> FUCK! Will remove those as well!
> 
> My sense is that with the revised pose and the existing stance the jump pack might be sitting just a little too high on his back.
> 
> That jumpack is actually sitting as low as it can be, it's slotted into it's normal holes and the back of the torso collar is hard up against the intake vent, these things always sit really high.
> 
> Good luck man!


Thanks again Kreuger


----------



## Kreuger

You're always welcome. I'm really looking forward to how this will turn out.


----------



## Jacobite

Well here is the finished version: I actually ended up lowering the JP as @Kreuger suggested, cable was added to the PF and that pesky mould line removed. I also added some more stuff to the JP. So without further ado here is my slight conversion of:

Reclusiarch Ivanus Enkomi "The Voice of the Chapter" - High Chaplain of Minotaurs


































So yeah, hope you like. (Yes I have now just noticed those two "mould" lines on the feet... totally not mould lines, they are actualy armour effects, like marble lines... OK... I'll remove them. I've also entered him into this months Conversion Deathmatch so make sure you get over there and vote for who ever you think is best, even if it's not mine.​


----------



## Kreuger

Jacobite said:


> *Enkomi wants you!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have now just noticed those two "mould" lines on the feet... totally not mould lines, they are actualy armour effects, like marble lines... OK... I'll remove them.


He looks excellent! 

All of my criticisms are satisfied. =)

I think the jump pack change makes a big difference.

The lines on the feet don't bother me. I hadn't noticed them. I'm sure part of that is the human tendency to look at faces more than feet, so they shouldn't be a big problem if you leave them in.

Awesome work, Jac.


----------



## Jacobite

Cheers Kreuger, happy to please!


----------



## Jacobite

Finally some paint on some Minos!

And so the second half of the 1st Company begins to be painted. First up is 5 Stern guard:


----------



## Tawa

Nice work on the Chaplain there, Jac! :good:


----------



## Jacobite

Cheers T!

So I've added the verdigris and the first drybrush of bronze, will probably have to do a second one as well before the last one which lightens everything up. The wash I used was a bit heavy and the drybrush isn't covering it well. I'm considering using the airbrush to do the wash next time. I know they look dark now but they will lighten up (although the tarnish isn't as bright in person).


----------



## Varakir

Very nice work on the chaplain, really like what you've done with him :victory:


----------



## The Son of Horus

Wow, the Chaplain came out great! I might have to borrow that pose sometime... the crozius sort of at rest looks very cool.


----------



## Jacobite

Varakir said:


> Very nice work on the chaplain, really like what you've done with him :victory:


Thanks Varakir, I'm glad I didn't butcher the thing!



The Son of Horus said:


> Wow, the Chaplain came out great! I might have to borrow that pose sometime... the crozius sort of at rest looks very cool.


Feel free Horus, personally in a perfect world I would have prefered to have it rest parrallel to the ground but the legs and arm make it hard to do, I'm happy with the pose as it is though. He looks like he means business!


----------



## Varakir

Jacobite said:


> Thanks Varakir, I'm glad I didn't butcher the thing!


I prefer your pose to the standard one, makes the most of a awesome mini. I did deliberate grabbing one at one point to convert to a salamander but with the amount of work required mine would definitely end up butchered!


----------



## Jacobite

It would be a hell of a lot work, the amount of Minotaurs specific detail on it is pretty huge, that said @xenobiotic has chopped up Moloc and used him very convincingly as Pre Heresy Night Lords parts so it can be done. The hardest bit would be doing sculpting something over the bulls head on the chest, that would be tricky to cover without ruining the awesome ribs.


----------



## Varakir

Jacobite said:


> It would be a hell of a lot work, the amount of Minotaurs specific detail on it is pretty huge, that said @xenobiotic has chopped up Moloc and used him very convincingly as Pre Heresy Night Lords parts so it can be done. The hardest bit would be doing sculpting something over the bulls head on the chest, that would be tricky to cover without ruining the awesome ribs.


 @xenobiotic is a god damn model making cyborg though :wink:


----------



## xenobiotic

Jacobite said:


> It would be a hell of a lot work, the amount of Minotaurs specific detail on it is pretty huge, that said @xenobiotic has chopped up Moloc and used him very convincingly as Pre Heresy Night Lords parts so it can be done. The hardest bit would be doing sculpting something over the bulls head on the chest, that would be tricky to cover without ruining the awesome ribs.


The easiest way to go about the chest is not to cover it up but rather cut enough of it away to turn into from a bulls head into a sternum which completes the look of a skeletal torso. That can be done pretty easily with a sharp enough scalpel and a lot of patience (and reference to anatomy if one hasn't come across that earlier).

I've done a lot of the things you've also achieved with the miniature (ie stolen the crozarius, cutting it apart for parts, taking the power fist for other miniatures and what not), I thinks it's one of the more useful special characters FW has released. I still don't understand the posing of the legs though, they look so awkward if you use the standard posing and base details.



Varakir said:


> @xenobiotic is a god damn model making cyborg though :wink:


Actually we prefer the term "God damned miniature converting artificial intelligence" these days.


----------



## Varakir

xenobiotic said:


> Actually we prefer the term "God damned miniature converting artificial intelligence" these days.


psssh, it's Political correctness gone mad! :wink:

Intersting idea carving the minotaur down into the sternum. When i'm feeling extremely brave i might try it. 

(Will stop de-railing your thread now Jacobite :victory


----------



## CubanNecktie

nice work ok the chappy. my kind of conversion!


----------



## Jacobite

xenobiotic said:


> I've done a lot of the things you've also achieved with the miniature (ie stolen the crozarius, cutting it apart for parts, taking the power fist for other miniatures and what not), I thinks it's one of the more useful special characters FW has released. I still don't understand the posing of the legs though, they look so awkward if you use the standard posing and base details.


I agree, his various individual parts are some of the best in the SM range, especially that head, anybody who is making a Chaplain (and especially a High Chaplain) for whatever army should strongly consider it, it would fit awesomely into most Chaos Marine forces as well. Yeah if you don't put him on a downward angle he does kind of look like he has jumped because a mouse has just ran past him.



Varakir said:


> (Will stop de-railing your thread now Jacobite :victory


Hey don't stop on my account! Go for you life.



CubanNecktie said:


> nice work ok the chappy. my kind of conversion!


Cheers Cuban, glad you like it.


----------



## Jacobite

Haven't been able to much over the last week or so due to getting read to move house and work and general life stuff, the sergeant is 90% done and another one is about 60%. The others are slowly getting there (more than could be said for the sentinels I'm also supposed to be painting this month as well) but I doubt I will have them done in 12 days.

Anyway:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Awww man see what happens? im gone for a month and miss all the good stuff. Very nice work Jac.


----------



## Jacobite

The last couple of weeks have not been conducive to miniature painting, hell while moving house it took me a week to find where I put the dam things. Got back into it last night and finished off these two bar the bases:


----------



## Jacobite

Working on the another two, apologies for the dark photos.


























As you can see they are getting there still got a way to go on them though, the least of which is going back through and putting some verdigiris back into certain places.


----------



## Jacobite

Nearly finished the HB:


----------



## Jacobite

Oh bases, such fun to make...


----------



## Jacobite

Been a slow start to the month, I'm testing out a new pot of gold as I think the old one has lost it's shine (funny the old paints never did that... anyway). Some Terminators on the go:


















Doing a single test mini at the moment to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Tawa

Looks pretty good I reckon.
A good amount of shine whilst still looking battered 




Jacobite said:


> Been a slow start to the month, I'm testing out a new pot of gold as I think the old one has lost it's shine.


Bejaysus! :laugh:


----------



## gothik

how do you make it look so battered? i can never seem to get it right, and awesome paint jobs btw


----------

